# Obama Won!



## Lakhota

I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.

Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.

The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.


----------



## Lakhota

Romney just gave fact checkers some more work...


----------



## Avatar4321

Yeah, he won and all expense paid trip to his new home in Hawaii this January


----------



## Conservative

you have now made that same exact post in multiple threads, multiple times. That is cross posting, and is not allowed here.


----------



## SniperFire

Only pathetic assfuckers think Obama won.


----------



## Katzndogz

obama won, hands down.

Or, he's giving Romney a false sense of security for the next REAL debate, this was just practice.

hehehehehe


----------



## chikenwing

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



So it was just a ploy,he let Romney kick his ass ???!!

Now that is some funny stuff right there.


----------



## GuyPinestra

Enjoy your one-man, two-handed circle jerk, Shitting Bull...

Thread FAIL!


----------



## syrenn

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.




 


As if we didn't know that was going to be your opinion......

but thanks for sharing.


----------



## Unkotare

You are the sad clown.


----------



## Some Guy

Guess it wasn't enough for Lakhota to make the exact name point in another thread, she had to copy it here.

So, i'll give the same response: "Obama wins because the liberal media is going to work tomorrow!"


----------



## Jackson

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



Obama could fail to show up and you would say he won.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.


Fact checkers, be they honest or not, won't get 60 million viewers to influence.

You lose


----------



## Lakhota

Any halfway intelligent person knows Romney is lying and his math doesn't add up.


----------



## WillowTree

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



You are a brain dead individual.


----------



## get_involved

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.




3 people in the United States thought Obama won. 

How long have you had a crush on Obama? You really are a sicky.


----------



## Jackson

WillowTree said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a brain dead individual.
Click to expand...


That's a given.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



I disagree.  I thought Romney was composed, quick, and intelligent.  He had answers to all the false narrative talking points and talked about his plans.   

Obama came across as stale to me.  I've heard the same talking points over and over and have heard the counter points but Romney delivered his counter in a different way than what you read on the forums, it was really good.  

I thought both canidates were really respectful of each other even though they disagreed and that, to me, was great.


----------



## Lakhota

Grampa Murked U said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Fact checkers, be they honest or not, won't get *60 million viewers *to influence.
> 
> You lose
Click to expand...


That much is true...and sad...a missed opportunity...


----------



## Conservative

Some Guy said:


> Guess it wasn't enough for Lakhota to make the exact name point in another thread, she had to copy it here.
> 
> So, i'll give the same response: "Obama wins because the liberal media is going to work tomorrow!"



actually, Shitting Bull made the exact same post in 6 different threads... just in case someone missed her stupidity.


----------



## Vel

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



I hate to break it to you, but this is not a dream. The debate really happened and Obama got shown for the petulant, arrogant, inept, community organizer that he is. Brace yourself because the next debate is foreign policy and Obama is going to have to explain why our Libyan consulate was denied adequate security and now our ambassador and three others are dead. He'll have to explain why it's been three weeks and we haven't been able to visit, let alone secure the scene. He'll have to explain why he tried to blame a movie when he knew it was Al Qaeda. He'll have to answer for Old Glory being replaced at 4 embassies with an islamic flag.


----------



## tjvh

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



One more to go, and you'll be able to sleep soundly...


----------



## GWV5903

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



No, Obama was pathetic, you're just stupid...


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> Any halfway intelligent person knows Romney is lying and his math doesn't add up.



And a fully intelligent person knows you're the one lying


----------



## Lakhota

Vel said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break it to you, but this is not a dream. The debate really happened and Obama got shown for the petulant, arrogant, inept, community organizer that he is. Brace yourself because the next debate is foreign policy and Obama is going to have to explain why our Libyan consulate was denied adequate security and now our ambassador and three others are dead. He'll have to explain why it's been three weeks and we haven't been able to visit, let alone secure the scene. He'll have to explain why he tried to blame a movie when he knew it was Al Qaeda. He'll have to answer for Old Glory being replaced at 4 embassies with an islamic flag.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm sure that makes you wet.  However, why don't you give a shit about the details/facts regarding Romney's economy/tax bullshit that changes with the weather?


----------



## Sinjorri

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



i thought he won also,     *he won second place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

well that one tired me out.


----------



## Katzndogz

I'm listening to obama's press secretary explain how obama was the clear winner.

The obama goal was to show how disconnected Romney is from ordinary Americans and he did that, anything else is absurd.

She deserves an academy award.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Katzndogz said:


> I'm listening to obama's press secretary explain how obama was the clear winner.



the girl with the red hair who ignored the facts about social security and seniors?


----------



## Vel

Lakhota said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break it to you, but this is not a dream. The debate really happened and Obama got shown for the petulant, arrogant, inept, community organizer that he is. Brace yourself because the next debate is foreign policy and Obama is going to have to explain why our Libyan consulate was denied adequate security and now our ambassador and three others are dead. He'll have to explain why it's been three weeks and we haven't been able to visit, let alone secure the scene. He'll have to explain why he tried to blame a movie when he knew it was Al Qaeda. He'll have to answer for Old Glory being replaced at 4 embassies with an islamic flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure that makes you wet.  However, why don't you give a shit about the details/facts regarding Romney's economy/tax bullshit that changes with the weather?
Click to expand...


 Because unlike you, I understand exactly what Mitt has been saying all along. I understand that if you grow the economy, you grow revenue. Not my fault that you don't have the I.Q. to understand basic economics. I think Romney gave Obama a proper lesson tonight in Economics 101.


----------



## Sallow

Grampa Murked U said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Fact checkers, be they honest or not, won't get 60 million viewers to influence.
> 
> You lose
Click to expand...


Romney did well by not being honest or truthful. Possibly the most honest thing he said was he was going to cut funding on PBS.

Everything else was way out of whack.


----------



## papagallo73

One more to go, and you'll be able to sleep soundly...





This one is a little more appropriate for our fine "feathered" friend:


----------



## Sallow

Vel said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break it to you, but this is not a dream. The debate really happened and Obama got shown for the petulant, arrogant, inept, community organizer that he is. Brace yourself because the next debate is foreign policy and Obama is going to have to explain why our Libyan consulate was denied adequate security and now our ambassador and three others are dead. He'll have to explain why it's been three weeks and we haven't been able to visit, let alone secure the scene. He'll have to explain why he tried to blame a movie when he knew it was Al Qaeda. He'll have to answer for Old Glory being replaced at 4 embassies with an islamic flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure that makes you wet.  However, why don't you give a shit about the details/facts regarding Romney's economy/tax bullshit that changes with the weather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because unlike you, I understand exactly what Mitt has been saying all along. I understand that if you grow the economy, you grow revenue. Not my fault that you don't have the I.Q. to understand basic economics. I think Romney gave Obama a proper lesson tonight in Economics 101.
Click to expand...


Actually he didn't.

What he did do was make changes to the English language.

Tax cuts? Peeeshaww..

Rate Reduction.


----------



## Lakhota

Mitt Romney's 47% Remarks Absent From Debate


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lakhota said:


> Mitt Romney's 47% Remarks Absent From Debate



As were Obama's you didn't build that comments.

Like I said they kept it respectful overall.  I actually gained a little more respect for Obama as a person for how he composed himself when confronted with his record on jobs and the economy.


----------



## Lakhota

Trickle-down tax cuts don't grow the economy!  That has been historically proven!


----------



## Vel

Sallow said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure that makes you wet.  However, why don't you give a shit about the details/facts regarding Romney's economy/tax bullshit that changes with the weather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because unlike you, I understand exactly what Mitt has been saying all along. I understand that if you grow the economy, you grow revenue. Not my fault that you don't have the I.Q. to understand basic economics. I think Romney gave Obama a proper lesson tonight in Economics 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he didn't.
> 
> What he did do was make changes to the English language.
> 
> Tax cuts? Peeeshaww..
> 
> Rate Reduction.
Click to expand...


Yeah he did. You know, I expected Lakhota and company to deny reality, but even though you're a partisan,I had thought you to be above that level. Even Chris Matthews can't claim Obama won and that bromance looked like it was going to be forever.


----------



## Conservative

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney's 47% Remarks Absent From Debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As were Obama's you didn't build that comments.
> 
> Like I said they kept it respectful overall. * I actually gained a little more respect for Obama as a person for how he composed himself when confronted with his record on jobs and the economy*.
Click to expand...


You respect him for smiling nervously and staring at his podium?


----------



## syrenn

Lakhota said:


> Trickle-down tax cuts don't grow the economy!  That has been historically proven!



it would also appear that trickle down hope and change didn't grow the economy either....


----------



## Lakhota

Vel said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because unlike you, I understand exactly what Mitt has been saying all along. I understand that if you grow the economy, you grow revenue. Not my fault that you don't have the I.Q. to understand basic economics. I think Romney gave Obama a proper lesson tonight in Economics 101.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he didn't.
> 
> What he did do was make changes to the English language.
> 
> Tax cuts? Peeeshaww..
> 
> Rate Reduction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he did. You know, I expected Lakhota and company to deny reality, but even though you're a partisan,I had thought you to be above that level. Even Chris Matthews can't claim Obama won and that bromance looked like it was going to be forever.
Click to expand...


Chris Matthews is an opportunistic piece of shit who made his career on MSNBC by bashing the Clintons.  He blows in the wind...


----------



## Katzndogz

I love the liberals tantrum at MSNBC.

Chris Matthews said "What was obama's strategy beyond we just adore him?"

Rachel Maddow said "obama went easy on Romney because he didn't want to show him up that badly."


----------



## Lakhota

syrenn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle-down tax cuts don't grow the economy!  That has been historically proven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would also appear that trickle down hope and change didn't grow the economy either....
Click to expand...


Yes, I suspect it would appear that way to an idiot.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



You are one of the 3 people in the country that think that, even Maddow says it is a tie.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Conservative said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney's 47% Remarks Absent From Debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As were Obama's you didn't build that comments.
> 
> Like I said they kept it respectful overall. * I actually gained a little more respect for Obama as a person for how he composed himself when confronted with his record on jobs and the economy*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You respect him for smiling nervously and staring at his podium?
Click to expand...


He took his lumps like a man, I respect that.  What more can I say?


----------



## Lakhota

Quantum Windbag said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the 3 people in the country that think that, even Maddow says it is a tie.
Click to expand...


MSNBC wanted a catfight.  I just enjoyed Obama's subtle nuances...

To paraphrase Al Sharpton, I suspect the press will convict Romney of perjury...again...


----------



## Sallow

Vel said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because unlike you, I understand exactly what Mitt has been saying all along. I understand that if you grow the economy, you grow revenue. Not my fault that you don't have the I.Q. to understand basic economics. I think Romney gave Obama a proper lesson tonight in Economics 101.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he didn't.
> 
> What he did do was make changes to the English language.
> 
> Tax cuts? Peeeshaww..
> 
> Rate Reduction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he did. You know, I expected Lakhota and company to deny reality, but even though you're a partisan,I had thought you to be above that level. Even Chris Matthews can't claim Obama won and that bromance looked like it was going to be forever.
Click to expand...


Matthews was pissed Obama didn't fight back. He didn't. That's not his style.

Romney did well..but did well because he abandoned many of his stances..and made up new ones.

Taxes are a good example. He's been talking about cutting the top rates, getting rid of the capital gains tax and all sorts of goodies for the rich. But he was able to rebrand that as "Rate Reduction".

Those are Tax Cuts. Pure and simple. And it's going to cost a great deal.

But Romney defines them as "Revenue Neutral" and bases his "math" on the idea that because the rich have more money..the economy will grow.

That didn't work with Reagan. That failed disasterously with George W. Bush..and there's nothing that indicates it will work if tried again.

But Romney did an effective job of shining that bullshit and making it seem like gold.

I give him that.


----------



## SuMar

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.




Were you watching the debate in your head? By far Romney wiped Obama's ass across the floor.


----------



## Sallow

Lakhota said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he didn't.
> 
> What he did do was make changes to the English language.
> 
> Tax cuts? Peeeshaww..
> 
> Rate Reduction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he did. You know, I expected Lakhota and company to deny reality, but even though you're a partisan,I had thought you to be above that level. Even Chris Matthews can't claim Obama won and that bromance looked like it was going to be forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris Matthews is an opportunistic piece of shit who made his career on MSNBC by bashing the Clintons.  He blows in the wind...
Click to expand...


Conservatives loved him back then.


----------



## Katzndogz

It worked remarkably well with Reagan.   It worked quite well with Bush too, until the democrats got the house and senate.


----------



## Katzndogz

obama won on likeability because we all like someone who stares at the floor and mumbles during a debate.


----------



## Lakhota

Katzndogz said:


> It worked remarkably well with Reagan.   It worked quite well with Bush too, until the democrats got the house and senate.



Bullshit.

Reagan raised taxes in seven of his eight years in office.

10 Things Conservatives Don't Want You To Know About Ronald Reagan | ThinkProgress


----------



## Lakhota

Although you never know when he's telling the truth, did Romney betray his wingnut base during the debate?  Sounded like it to me...


----------



## Inthemiddle

You know, there's always several ways to view these debates in order to try to decide a winner.  If we want to look at it in terms of substance, I think Obama had the slight advantage.  On the other hand, if we want to ask the more pivotal question of who was most successful at improving his image as presented to the American people, Romney wins on that note.  If we want to ask which person managed to secure the most previously undecided voters, I think that one is a draw.


----------



## Rozman

Lakhota said:


> Any halfway intelligent person knows Romney is lying and his math doesn't add up.



Your guy got his ass kicked....
Chris Mathews was almost spitting up blood last night after the debate.
Ed Shultz looked like someone kicked him in the nuts.....
Nice try.


----------



## Lakhota

I think Obama had a clear edge with intelligent voters.


----------



## Sinjorri

Lakhota said:


> I think Obama had a clear edge with intelligent voters.



when did he become a conservative?


----------



## Lakhota

Rozman said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any halfway intelligent person knows Romney is lying and his math doesn't add up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your guy got his ass kicked....
> Chris Mathews was almost spitting up blood last night after the debate.
> Ed Shultz looked like someone kicked him in the nuts.....
> Nice try.
Click to expand...


Chris Matthews is shit. Ed Shultz may view it differently after it sinks in a little more after the fact checkers do their work.


----------



## Lakhota

Obama was clearly the "adult" on stage.


----------



## GWV5903

Lakhota said:


> Obama was clearly the "adult" on stage.



Why? Because he didn't cry when getting his ass kicked? 

The 90BILL Picking Loser was all adult tonight, how do you live that one down??


----------



## buckeye45_73

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.


 

I could have called this a mile away. Lakhota has NEVER said anything negative about Obama.....Obama could kill someone on stage and Lakhota would defend him.....what a fuking useless idiot


----------



## buckeye45_73

Lakhota said:


> I think Obama had a clear edge with intelligent voters.


 

Well I'm more intelligent than you....and I say Romney....so your theory has some holes


----------



## Lakhota

> Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney repeated charges that President Barack Obama's health care law will kill jobs -- a claim at odds with Congressional Budget Office projections and the effects of Romney's own health care law in Massachusetts.



Mitt Romney's Obamacare Jobs Claim Contradicts Romneycare Reality, CBO Projections [UPDATE]


----------



## Stephanie

lol, Obama had the edge with intelligent voters

boy oh boy...poor dear lahkota


----------



## beretta304

Yeah okay, "Obama won".... and the Ambassador is still dead and Obama lied.

Any other delusional comments?

Do teepee's have toilets or outhouses...because Lahkota is full of shit.


----------



## Lovebears65

Lakhota said:


> Romney just gave fact checkers some more work...



yeah , like all the left wing reporters all agreed that Obama lost this debate but you think he won LOL>.  YOu live in dream land


----------



## masquerade

Of course!

Because in your biased eyes, he could never lose!


----------



## Mac1958

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.




*Dang, *Lakhota!

First off, I do believe that you do think that Obama "won" from your political perspective, but even the MSNBC gang says he was beaten.  I'd love to see where your political ideology stands on a graph, I'd guess you're really hugging the bold line on the left.  Wow!

The thought processes of political ideologues absolutely fascinate me.  A person truly can talk themselves into virtually anything, and believe it 100%, seemingly at a cellular level.  Both "sides" of the spectrum.

Partisan Psychology: Why Do People Choose Political Loyalties Over Facts? : It's All Politics : NPR

And some interesting thoughts from Russ Douthat:   _Is there anything good to be said about the partisan mindset? On an individual level, no. It corrupts the intellect and poisons the wells of human sympathy. Honor belongs to the people who resist partisanship&#8217;s pull, instead of rowing with it.

But for the country as a whole, partisanship does have one modest virtue. It guarantees that even when there&#8217;s an elite consensus behind whatever the ruling party wants to do (whether it&#8217;s invading Iraq or passing Obamacare), there will always be a reasonably passionate opposition as well. Given how much authority is concentrated in Washington, especially in the executive branch, even a hypocritical and inconsistent opposition is better than no opposition at all. _

.


----------



## midcan5

If our history says one thing, it is a wild west economy and low taxes lead to depressions and recessions as the bills come due and the shenanigans reveal themselves. I can no longer take Romney or most republicans and even many democrats seriously for that one fact is obvious.   

"There is no historical evidence that tax cuts spur economic growth. The highest period of growth in U.S. history (1933-1973) also saw its highest tax rates on the rich: 70 to 91 percent. During this period, the general tax rate climbed as well, but it reached a plateau in 1969, and growth slowed down five years later. Almost all rich nations have higher general taxes than the U.S., and they are growing faster as well." Tax cuts spur economic growth
The Idolatry of Ideology-Why Tax Cuts Hurt the Economy by Russ Beaton
Spending Cuts Vs. Tax Increases at the State Level, 10/30/01
The rich get rich because of their merit.


----------



## Intolerant

Romney beat his ass like the dog he is.


----------



## LilOlLady

Romney kicked Lehrer's pathetic ass around also. Romney may have been the agressor and won the debate but his math is still as fuzzy as ever and fact don't add up to a president. He just cannot do the math.


----------



## editec

*I won.*

I didn't watch it.


----------



## Stephanie

All you have to do is read the Internet to see who won, and it wasn't the wet dream of Lakhotas


----------



## usmcstinger

OBama Won The Debate? You must be living in a delusional world. Obama is counting on dim wits like you to vote for him and you will.


----------



## Caroljo

chikenwing said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it was just a ploy,he let Romney kick his ass ???!!
> 
> Now that is some funny stuff right there.
Click to expand...


Ya....like the Narcisist & Chief would EVER Let someone do that on purpose!  Lol!
Obama was pretty pissed most of the night, you could see it in his face.  It was a pinched and he would hardly even LOOK at Romney when Romney was speaking!  But when Obama spoke Romney continually looked at Obama...and would just smile... Lol!  I think that was getting to Obama more than anything else


----------



## LeftofLeft

Lakhota said:


> Any halfway intelligent person knows Romney is lying and his math doesn't add up.



A specious argument lacking form, substance, or math. Clearly, an Obama supporter.


----------



## Darkwind

Sinjorri said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought he won also,     *he won second place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> well that one tired me out.
Click to expand...

You do know what second place is, right?

Its the first loser......


----------



## Caroljo

Lakhota said:


> Obama was clearly the "adult" on stage.



Did you actually watch it???

I think Obama facial expressions were PRICELESS!  
And why couldn't he look at Romney when Romney was speaking?
A liar can't look at someone in the eye's.  A glance here and there was about all he could do.


----------



## martybegan

midcan5 said:


> If our history says one thing, it is a wild west economy and low taxes lead to depressions and recessions as the bills come due and the shenanigans reveal themselves. I can no longer take Romney or most republicans and even many democrats seriously for that one fact is obvious.
> 
> "There is no historical evidence that tax cuts spur economic growth. The highest period of growth in U.S. history (1933-1973) also saw its highest tax rates on the rich: 70 to 91 percent. During this period, the general tax rate climbed as well, but it reached a plateau in 1969, and growth slowed down five years later. Almost all rich nations have higher general taxes than the U.S., and they are growing faster as well." Tax cuts spur economic growth
> The Idolatry of Ideology-Why Tax Cuts Hurt the Economy by Russ Beaton
> Spending Cuts Vs. Tax Increases at the State Level, 10/30/01
> The rich get rich because of their merit.


 
using tax rates as the method of analysis ignores the fact that due to the beginning of the depression, the overall economic situation was depressed, and WWII and the fact that until the 60's our economy was the only game in town created a huge boom in our economic output. 

The real thing to look at is governments part of the GNP. Except during WWII overall federal and state spending as a part of GNP was lower than it is now. 

Government is overhead, and should not be the prime mover of an economy.


----------



## Rozman

I said before the debate that the lefties would give the debate to Obama even if it appeared he lost.
As I read the posts here Obama really got his ass kicked because the left here to their credit called this thing fairly.Rightwinger  called it early that Obama wasn't doing well.

Yet we have one or two partisan hacks who said Obama won.

Well who cares we all know what happened.


----------



## Mac1958

.

Only saw a few minutes, but I thought "trickle-down government" was a good line, the GOP should run with that one, big time.

.


----------



## skookerasbil

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.












Im laughing..................

Nobody thinks Obama won this debate except the internet left OCD's. Shit.......even the whole MSNBC panel concurred that Obama got schooled. Lakota still doesnt understand that this is not a IDEOLOGY forum. Its a POLITICS forum.


This half-wit Lakota thinks its about "fact checking" Well it is..........but only to the k00ks.


Debates are always, always about the general sense after a debate is completed. And we all know what that general sense was: a perception of econimics astute vs economics dumbass.


But here again.......and Ive been saying this for over a year..........class warfare crap is effective in campaign ads to some degree but in a debate, its like showing up to a gun fight with a pencil eraser while the other guy has a bazooka.

The whole world saW in Romney a gUy who is itching to take ownership of this mess and fix it. The other guy looked like he was trying to defend selling a bag of dog doo for $1,000 a pop.



I cant fucking wait for round 2!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

LOL...............Lakota is going to be on here for 17 hours today trying to spin his crap. Perhaps the most compelling ? in these forums today is just how many posts is this guy going to put up in 24 hours?

Id say the over/under on this is 200!!!


I love when the mental cases  go off the reservation and then jump a cliff!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

Oh...and as a side note.............

Did anybody else see Jim Leher's face last night? Priceless shit..........Romney schooled two lefties last night on th same stage. I thought Leher's head would explode a couple of times!!!


----------



## VaYank5150

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



No.  No, he didn't.


----------



## Nova78

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



_Your an idiot, and deaf,dumb, and blind, drinking tainted Kool-aid will do that......_


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I cant wait for Ryan vs Biden......hmmmmm maybe thats the plan. You trot out Biden he's bound to make Obama look good.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



you said this exact same thing in another thread......can you think on your own.....or does everything have to be prepared for you?....OR are you just another lazy ass?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Conservative said:


> you have now made that same exact post in multiple threads, multiple times. That is cross posting, and is not allowed here.



exactly.....this guy cannot think on the spot.....he has to have prepared messages....and he calls righties stupid?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Lakhota said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he didn't.
> 
> What he did do was make changes to the English language.
> 
> Tax cuts? Peeeshaww..
> 
> Rate Reduction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he did. You know, I expected Lakhota and company to deny reality, but even though you're a partisan,I had thought you to be above that level. Even Chris Matthews can't claim Obama won and that bromance looked like it was going to be forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris Matthews is an opportunistic piece of shit who made his career on MSNBC by bashing the Clintons.  He blows in the wind...
Click to expand...


in other words.....he did not look at it like i did......so fuck him....


----------



## LordBrownTrout

He won the uh.......uh..uh...stuttering division. Other than that, he was basically turned into what everybody know that he is, an incompetent inept leader who knows nothing about private business and stammers and stutters about his own worthless policies.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Lakhota said:


> I think Obama had a clear edge with intelligent voters.



were is one of your little links on that?......


----------



## kwc57

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



The 0.0000000000001% of credibility you had left here, is officially gone.


----------



## Harry Dresden

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have called this a mile away. Lakhota has NEVER said anything negative about Obama.....Obama could kill someone on stage and Lakhota would defend him.....what a fuking useless idiot
Click to expand...

people like Lakota would never think about questioning ANYTHING Obama says or does.....and that is because of ONE reason only.....he is afraid someone like himself or Dean will call him a Racist.......


----------



## BlindBoo

Lakhota said:


> Any halfway intelligent person knows Romney is lying and his math doesn't add up.



But he looked really good doing it!


----------



## Oddball

Lakhota said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle-down tax cuts don't grow the economy!  That has been historically proven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would also appear that trickle down hope and change didn't grow the economy either....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I suspect it would appear that way to an idiot.
Click to expand...

Then you should be able to see it clearly.


----------



## thanatos144

Do you have a creepy shrine to Obama in your bathroom  Lakhota?


----------



## BlindBoo

Harry Dresden said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have called this a mile away. Lakhota has NEVER said anything negative about Obama.....Obama could kill someone on stage and Lakhota would defend him.....what a fuking useless idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people like Lakota would never think about questioning ANYTHING Obama says or does.....and that is because of ONE reason only.....he is afraid someone like himself or Dean will call him a Racist.......
Click to expand...


Actually some of his facts were off the mark a bit too.  However I do feel that Mitt looked good while lying through his teeth.  But he is a politican and style matters....


----------



## Oddball

Lakhota said:


> Any halfway intelligent person knows Romney is lying and his math doesn't add up.


OK...Let's run with that premise...

So, who told you to say that?


----------



## thanatos144

BlindBoo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could have called this a mile away. Lakhota has NEVER said anything negative about Obama.....Obama could kill someone on stage and Lakhota would defend him.....what a fuking useless idiot
> 
> 
> 
> people like Lakota would never think about questioning ANYTHING Obama says or does.....and that is because of ONE reason only.....he is afraid someone like himself or Dean will call him a Racist.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually some of his facts were off the mark a bit too.  However I do feel that Mitt looked good while lying through his teeth.  But he is a politican and style matters....
Click to expand...


What did he lie about?


----------



## Harry Dresden

BlindBoo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could have called this a mile away. Lakhota has NEVER said anything negative about Obama.....Obama could kill someone on stage and Lakhota would defend him.....what a fuking useless idiot
> 
> 
> 
> people like Lakota would never think about questioning ANYTHING Obama says or does.....and that is because of ONE reason only.....he is afraid someone like himself or Dean will call him a Racist.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually some of his facts were off the mark a bit too.  However I do feel that Mitt looked good while lying through his teeth.  But he is a politican and style matters....
Click to expand...


right....he is a Politician.....by the way....im sure the other guy was just being a "truthful" Politician too....


----------



## kwc57

BlindBoo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could have called this a mile away. Lakhota has NEVER said anything negative about Obama.....Obama could kill someone on stage and Lakhota would defend him.....what a fuking useless idiot
> 
> 
> 
> people like Lakota would never think about questioning ANYTHING Obama says or does.....and that is because of ONE reason only.....he is afraid someone like himself or Dean will call him a Racist.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually some of his facts were off the mark a bit too.  However I do feel that Mitt looked good while lying through his teeth.  But he is a politican and style matters....
Click to expand...


I thought your side liked liars.  You keep electing them.


----------



## BlindBoo

Harry Dresden said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> people like Lakota would never think about questioning ANYTHING Obama says or does.....and that is because of ONE reason only.....he is afraid someone like himself or Dean will call him a Racist.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually some of his facts were off the mark a bit too.  However I do feel that Mitt looked good while lying through his teeth.  But he is a politican and style matters....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right....he is a Politician.....by the way....im sure the other guy was just being a "truthful" Politician too....
Click to expand...


My first sentance was referring to the President.  He just didn't look as good doing it.


----------



## BlindBoo

thanatos144 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> people like Lakota would never think about questioning ANYTHING Obama says or does.....and that is because of ONE reason only.....he is afraid someone like himself or Dean will call him a Racist.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually some of his facts were off the mark a bit too.  However I do feel that Mitt looked good while lying through his teeth.  But he is a politican and style matters....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did he lie about?
Click to expand...


Check your favorite factchecker site.


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.


----------



## kwc57

lakhota said:


> i thought obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some msnbc pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which i agree; however, obama may have simply been giving romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, jim lehrer, was pathetic.


----------



## asaratis

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.





Such a sick puppy you are!

Bill Maher, lamenting the loss of a million dollars, said Obama might really need a teleprompter.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Listening said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
Click to expand...


You can hear the river of tears falling from his face.


----------



## clevergirl

asaratis said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a sick puppy you are!
> 
> Bill Maher, lamenting the loss of a million dollars, said Obama might really need a teleprompter.
Click to expand...



Their empty suit proved he really is just an empty suit....DOH!


----------



## eflatminor

Lakhota said:


> To paraphrase Al Sharpton...



Reverend Al's all you got?  Wow, can you smell the desperation?!


----------



## Qantrill

Lakhota said:


> Any halfway intelligent person knows Romney is lying and his math doesn't add up.



That's word for word what was said about Ronald Reagan back in 1980.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

"Fact Check"  Obama's spending, trillions in debt, middle class income losses, unemployment statistics, energy prices, food prices, food stamp participation, union bribery, and obamacares actual expenses.........

Then get back to us.........................


----------



## kwc57

eflatminor said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> To paraphrase Al Sharpton...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reverend Al's all you got?  Wow, can you smell the desperation?!
Click to expand...


That's Al "the liar" Sharpton.


----------



## The Professor

Lakhota said:


> Any halfway intelligent person knows Romney is lying and his math doesn't add up.



I agree; amen, Lord, I agree.    And any FULLY intelligent person knows that Obama is a prolific liar and HIS figures don't add up.

Our Corpseman in chief showed the world that without the aid of a teleprompter - where he  merely reads what someone else has written -  Obama is not the intellectual giant the media has falsely portrayed him to be.   Obama's  much-touted brilliance was extinguished last night.   

Americans got to look behind the curtain and discovered that the Great and Wonderful O was nothing but a sham; a media-created illusion.


----------



## Qantrill

Lakhota said:


> Any* halfway intelligent person* knows Romney is lying and his math doesn't add up.



You just disqualified yourself...


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Anyone who imbibed mad dog 20/20, a little mescaline, smoked some peace pipe dope, and ghost danced for hope was certain Obama won.............................


----------



## HUGGY

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



One could say Obama gave Mittens enough rope to hang himself.  Romney brought his own rope.  What the rabid newGOPers never seem to get is that it is their lying that is their downfall.  Romney was not just lying to the president ...  he was lying to the American public.  That may have no consequence to the segment of voters that live the lie.. but they are not going to be voting for truth anyway.  Willard's attempt to "steal" the debate will meet with the same justice as any smash and grab felon.  He will get "caught" for his transgressions and justice will prevail.  We are not a company brought to it's knees by Bain Capital Vultures.  We do not and will not let The CEO talk down to us and steal what we worked to gain for ours and our childrens future.

I say let the thugs think they won something.  I say good...we have even more evidense with their fingerprints all over it.


----------



## kwc57

HUGGY said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could say Obama gave Mittens enough rope to hang himself.  Romney brought his own rope.  What the rabid newGOPers never seem to get is that it is their lying that is their downfall.  Romney was not just lying to the president ...  he was lying to the American public.  That may have no consequence to the segment of voters that live the lie.. but they are not going to be voting for truth anyway.  Willard's attempt to "steal" the debate will meet with the same justice as any smash and grab felon.  He will get "caught" for his transgressions and justice will prevail.  We are not a company brought to it's knees by Bain Capital Vultures.  We do not and will not let The CEO talk down to us and steal what we worked to gain for ours and our childrens future.
> 
> I say let the thugs think they won something.  I say good...we have even more evidense with their fingerprints all over it.
Click to expand...


----------



## HUGGY

kwc57 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could say Obama gave Mittens enough rope to hang himself.  Romney brought his own rope.  What the rabid newGOPers never seem to get is that it is their lying that is their downfall.  Romney was not just lying to the president ...  he was lying to the American public.  That may have no consequence to the segment of voters that live the lie.. but they are not going to be voting for truth anyway.  Willard's attempt to "steal" the debate will meet with the same justice as any smash and grab felon.  He will get "caught" for his transgressions and justice will prevail.  We are not a company brought to it's knees by Bain Capital Vultures.  We do not and will not let The CEO talk down to us and steal what we worked to gain for ours and our childrens future.
> 
> I say let the thugs think they won something.  I say good...we have even more evidense with their fingerprints all over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I see people like you every day.  Just after I wake up and move around a bit.


----------



## koshergrl

Laakota is #1 lefty hysteric...I suspect he's somewhere nursing a migraine and contemplating suicide right now.


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36fDBZYdxc4]Obama gets owned in 1st debate 10/3/2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

Lakhota said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle-down tax cuts don't grow the economy!  That has been historically proven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would also appear that trickle down hope and change didn't grow the economy either....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I suspect it would appear that way to an idiot.
Click to expand...



So you are saying that it was _*not *_a forgone conclusion that you were going to declare obama the winner? 

I think you are deluding yourself there a bit. 


You saying anything other then obama  was the winner.... the world would have ended. I am also pretty sure both left and right also know what your opinion would have been


or could it be, what you are saying is that i am an idiot and was wrong in my assessment of your brainwashing...and that you have declared romeny the clear winner? 


either way.... you are the idiot. Its a win win for me.


----------



## syrenn

Inthemiddle said:


> You know, there's always several ways to view these debates in order to try to decide a winner.  If we want to look at it in terms of substance, I think Obama had the slight advantage.  On the other hand, if we want to ask the more pivotal question of who was most successful at improving his image as presented to the American people, Romney wins on that note.  If we want to ask which person managed to secure the most previously undecided voters, I think that one is a draw.




there is only one way to view the debates...


They don't matter one bit. 
They dont change peoples minds.
You will vote for who you were going to vote for regardless of the debate. 
You will always say you candidate WON!!! even if they had their asses handed to them.


----------



## Desperado

Obama Won!   Seriously?  now that is stretching it even for you.
When even Chris Matthews is crying in his soy beer on the Today Show about the way Obama was trounced in the debate last night, Chris Matthews Freaks Out At Obama: "What Was He Doing?" | RealClearPolitics
and the left screaming that George Bush disguised as Jim Lehrer really moderated the debate causing Obama to loose his focus last night. http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-10-04-07-55-34
It is time to admit that Obama had a bad night


----------



## 007

Jackson said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama could fail to show up and you would say he won.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-9eNSniQgg]Barack Obama: Jedi Master - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

Lakhota said:


> I think Obama had a clear edge with intelligent voters.



yes, i am sure you, liesmatters and rdean feel that way..... that obama had the clear edge.


----------



## Conservative

syrenn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Obama had a clear edge with intelligent voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i am sure you, liesmatters and rdean feel that way..... that obama had the clear edge.
Click to expand...


Somewhere in the Dakotas, the Lakota tribe is missing it's idiot.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lakhota said:


> I think Obama had a clear edge with intelligent voters.



Can you elaborate on that?  I would think people who understand economics, the economy, and the thread of our national debt would have totally abandoned Obama after last night's lack of performance.


----------



## koshergrl

What on earth would Laaaakoda know about intelligent voters?


----------



## koshergrl

In fact, someone needs to do a house check on Lakoda to make sure he's not swinging.


----------



## Lakhota

Today, Romney looks like an even bigger lying fool than he did last night.


----------



## Conservative

Lakhota said:


> Today, Romney looks like an even bigger lying fool than he did last night.



awww... you must have cut the rope too long and landed on the floor when you kicked the chair out


----------



## Lakhota

Huffington Post main page...



> DEBATE NIGHT FIGHT: Romney Wins... Instant Polls Go Mitt
> Romney Walked Back Multiple Positions... Denied His Own Tax Plan... 'Flat-Out Misstated His Position'... 'Badly Misrepresented His Policies, Made Up Numbers'... Top Adviser Contradicts Romney On Health Care... Krugman: 'The Moral Equivalent Of A Lie'... 4 Most Misleading Moments... 'Romney Thrived Because He Abandoned The Pretense Of Honesty'



Breaking News and Opinion on The Huffington Post


----------



## Oddball

Another 10¢ in the bank for Spamahontas!


----------



## Lakhota

Fuck you, Oddballs...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Lakhota said:


> Today, Romney looks like an even bigger lying fool than he did last night.



Go drink some more firewater Shitting Bull...


----------



## Oddball

mewmewmewmewmewmewmew...


----------



## kwc57

Lakhota said:


> Huffington Post main page...
> 
> 
> 
> DEBATE NIGHT FIGHT: Romney Wins... Instant Polls Go Mitt
> Romney Walked Back Multiple Positions... Denied His Own Tax Plan... 'Flat-Out Misstated His Position'... 'Badly Misrepresented His Policies, Made Up Numbers'... Top Adviser Contradicts Romney On Health Care... Krugman: 'The Moral Equivalent Of A Lie'... 4 Most Misleading Moments... 'Romney Thrived Because He Abandoned The Pretense Of Honesty'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News and Opinion on The Huffington Post
Click to expand...


Well, there's your problem right there.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Lakhota said:


> Fuck you, Oddballs...





This one ain't gonna make it through the elections..


----------



## kwc57

HUGGY said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> One could say Obama gave Mittens enough rope to hang himself.  Romney brought his own rope.  What the rabid newGOPers never seem to get is that it is their lying that is their downfall.  Romney was not just lying to the president ...  he was lying to the American public.  That may have no consequence to the segment of voters that live the lie.. but they are not going to be voting for truth anyway.  Willard's attempt to "steal" the debate will meet with the same justice as any smash and grab felon.  He will get "caught" for his transgressions and justice will prevail.  We are not a company brought to it's knees by Bain Capital Vultures.  We do not and will not let The CEO talk down to us and steal what we worked to gain for ours and our childrens future.
> 
> I say let the thugs think they won something.  I say good...we have even more evidense with their fingerprints all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see people like you every day.  Just after I wake up and move around a bit.
Click to expand...


Take your meds.  The world will make much more sense then.


----------



## Conservative

Lakhota said:


> Fuck you, Oddballs...



awwwwwww...did Odd hit a nerve, Shitting Bull?


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Free leonard peltier  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          Lol


----------



## The Professor

Obama claims he won in 56 out of 57 states with one more state to count.


----------



## California Girl

Conservative said:


> you have now made that same exact post in multiple threads, multiple times. That is cross posting, and is not allowed here.



Idiots believe that if they keep repeating it, it's true. I always envisage Dorothy clicking her heels together in shiny red shoes... 'there's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home'.


----------



## HUGGY

California Girl said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have now made that same exact post in multiple threads, multiple times. That is cross posting, and is not allowed here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots believe that if they keep repeating it, it's true. I always envisage Dorothy clicking her heels together in shiny red shoes... 'there's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home'.
Click to expand...


Ya? What do they click and repeat in England?


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Obama needs to reenact the uppity plantation negro he channeled for those black liberation theology ministers for the next debate.................Get Authentic


----------



## HUGGY

If Mittens thinks he will bully his way to the White House..He is sadly mistaken.


----------



## The Professor

syrenn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if we didn't know that was going to be your opinion......
Click to expand...


I was so surprised you coulda knocked me over with a steamroller.


----------



## Lakhota

You NaziCon retards are hilarious.  You don't give a shit how much Romney lied - just that he was lying aggressively.


----------



## HUGGY

Lakhota said:


> You NaziCon retards are hilarious.  You don't give a shit how much Romney lied - just that he was lying aggressively.



And to think they used to be the party of "family values".  That didn't last very long now did it?  I feel sorry for their kids.


----------



## kwc57

HUGGY said:


> If Mittens thinks he will bully his way to the White House..He is sadly mistaken.



I've never seen the word bully used for schooled before.  Interesting.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Its a lock for the community organizer..............he just needs to get the focus back on the 1%, the 47%, fairness, justice, free stuff, the military-industrial complex, imperialistic oppression, jihadist appeasement, obscene profits, walmart, big oil, wall st greed and the damned wealthy................And of course moving forward with "Hope"


----------



## DiamondDave

Lakhota said:


> You NaziCon retards are hilarious.  You don't give a shit how much Romney lied - just that he was lying aggressively.



And the last defense of the retard troll.. Godwinning


----------



## RosieS

It is amazing the amount of pure crap Contards will eagerly lap up from Willard.  Enjoy your foolishness now....real adults get to decide at the ballot box.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## cereal_killer

I have no dog in this fight, but for anyone who watched the debate last night to say Obama won or did well is sheer lunacy

Romney stood up and looked him in the eye for 90 minutes and slapped him around to the point where at the end Obama looked exhausted. BO's closing statement was disjointed and bordered on the ramblings of a man under the influence of something. It was terrible. Romney: A Obama: a big fat PHAIL

Barack had his ass handed to him last night, there really is no other way to put it.

Cons need to be careful about next week, you saw what happened to Obama last night. The libs were SURE Romney would be spanked.


----------



## American_Jihad

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.


----------



## The Professor

usmcstinger said:


> OBama Won The Debate? You must be living in a delusional world. Obama is counting on dim wits like you to vote for him and you will.



Semper Fi, guy.


----------



## RosieS

Laff now, nitwits. They said John Kerry won all 3 debates, too.  The ones who are crowing and negging now know the least about how all this works. Obama won on issues and substance. Romney won on hair gel and Etch-a-Sketch dialing.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## DiamondDave

RosieS said:


> Laff now, nitwits. They said John Kerry won all 3 debates, too.  The ones who are crowing and negging now know the least about how all this works. Obama won on issues and substance. Romney won on hair gel and Etch-a-Sketch dialing.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Uhhh.. yeah 

Even left leaning sources say Obamalama lost... the ONLY ones stating otherwise are winger sites and trolls

Obama was inarticulate, factually incorrect, and could not respond to his failures in office... nothing he proposes hold water..

Could he do better in the next debate?? Yeah, he could fire back more and make some good talk, but his record and stances do not hold up...


----------



## Lakhota

When Obama was talking, Romney looked like he needed a bottle of Tums.  He was obviously suffering from severe acid reflux.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

LogikAndReazon said:


> Its a lock for the community organizer..............he just needs to get the focus back on the 1%, the 47%, fairness, justice, free stuff, the military-industrial complex, imperialistic oppression, jihadist appeasement, obscene profits, walmart, big oil, wall st greed and the damned wealthy................And of course moving forward with "Hope"



Yeah, he tried that last night with his remark about the $4,000,000,000 of tax breaks fr big oil and Romney quickly reminded him of the tens of billions he pissed away on green energy scams that went bankrupt.


----------



## American_Jihad

RosieS said:


> Laff now, nitwits. They said John Kerry won all 3 debates, too.  The ones who are crowing and negging now know the least about how all this works. Obama won on issues and substance. Romney won on hair gel and Etch-a-Sketch dialing.
> 
> Regards from Rosie













AND 





Agenda 21 in action...lol​


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Poor imbecile Biden...............Had his ass handed to him by Palin............Interesting to see him get shredded by Mr Ryan


----------



## koshergrl

Lakhota said:


> When Obama was talking, Romney looked like he needed a bottle of Tums. He was obviously suffering from severe acid reflux.


 

Your lefty media heroes say Romney looked like a bird of prey and Obama looked like a meal.

They also said that he looked presidential.


----------



## koshergrl

If you only had one tums to ration...who would get it:


----------



## mamooth

Nah, Romney won. Not by much, and not nearly as much as he needed. He scored a field goal, but was two touchdowns behind. Anyways, Obama needed to be more aggressive, and more focused. Calmy stating the truth isn't enough, this is about image.

It also would have helped if Lehrer hadn't let Romney run the debate. That's our "liberal media" for you. And that's our Romney, thinking that the rules only apply to commoners, and not to people like himself. This consistently totally whupped behavior of debate moderators follows from how the right has been working the refs for decades. Moderators know that if they challenge a Republican's bad behavior or big lies in any way, the whole media and political establishment will tar them with the "liberal bias!" label, meaning their career will effectively be over.

Let's go over some of Romney's outright lies.

1. Death Panels.

2. That he had never proposed a $5 trillion tax cut

3. Claimed Obama had added more debt than all other presidents combined

4. Said half of all green energy companies that got stimulus money had failed.

5. Said Obama had cut medicare by $716 billion.

All the conservatives here heartily approve of the lies. We don't even have to ask. There's no point in asking, because they'd just evade the question and scream hysterically at the person who asked it. "The ends justify the means for my side" isn't just a motto with them, it's a lifestyle. Romney's big lies pushed their cause, thus they love those lies.


----------



## Lakhota

koshergrl said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Obama was talking, Romney looked like he needed a bottle of Tums. He was obviously suffering from severe acid reflux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lefty media heroes say Romney looked like a bird of prey and Obama looked like a meal.
> 
> They also said that he looked presidential.
Click to expand...


Yes, Romney did look like a bird of prey...with acid reflux...


----------



## Stephanie

poor poor lakhota, just won't quit making a complete fool of themselves

oh well


----------



## Ernie S.

LogikAndReazon said:


> Poor imbecile Biden...............Had his ass handed to him by Palin............Interesting to see him get shredded by Mr Ryan



Poor imbecile Lakhota.......... Had his ass handed to him by the facts.......... It will be interesting to see him spin when Ryan kicks biden's ass.


----------



## koshergrl

mamooth said:


> Nah, Romney won. Not by much, and not nearly as much as he needed. He scored a field goal, but was two touchdowns behind. Anyways, Obama needed to be more aggressive, and more focused. Calmy stating the truth isn't enough, this is about image.
> 
> It also would have helped if Lehrer hadn't let Romney run the debate. That's our "liberal media" for you. And that's our Romney, thinking that the rules only apply to commoners, and not to people like himself. This consistently totally whupped behavior of debate moderators follows from how the right has been working the refs for decades. Moderators know that if they challenge a Republican's bad behavior or big lies in any way, the whole media and political establishment will tar them with the "liberal bias!" label, meaning their career will effectively be over.
> 
> Let's go over some of Romney's outright lies.
> 
> 1. Death Panels.
> 
> 2. That he had never proposed a $5 trillion tax cut
> 
> 3. Claimed Obama had added more debt than all other presidents combined
> 
> 4. Said half of all green energy companies that got stimulus money had failed.
> 
> 5. Said Obama had cut medicare by $716 billion.
> 
> All the conservatives here heartily approve of the lies. We don't even have to ask. There's no point in asking, because they'd just evade the question and scream hysterically at the person who asked it. "The ends justify the means for my side" isn't just a motto with them, it's a lifestyle. Romney's big lies pushed their cause, thus they love those lies.


 
Obama did cut medicare by $716 billion.

And you are a liar.


----------



## Liability

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.





So Shitting Bull is the one who sees the President as victorious last night!



Even Pres. Obama's Campaign's  fucking flacks don't "see" it that way.



Oh, and,



Chief Shitting Bull had no credibility to lose.  But he managed to dig and drill even lower.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

A half black community organizer like obama deserved more respect from Mr Romney and the moderator Mr Lehrer...........Unprecedented.................LOl


----------



## American_Jihad

American_Jihad said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
Click to expand...


Last nite MSNBC was great comedy...


----------



## Stephanie

But remember folks, they keep telling us Obama has it IN the bag...

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Liability

Stephanie said:


> But remember folks, they keep telling us Obama has it IN the bag...
> 
> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



EVERY main stream media-hired (Democrat over-sampled) poll says so!

So it must be true!


----------



## Stephanie

Liability said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> But remember folks, they keep telling us Obama has it IN the bag...
> 
> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY main stream media-hired (Democrat over-sampled) poll says so!
> 
> So it must be true!
Click to expand...


yep..


----------



## AceRothstein

Liability said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> But remember folks, they keep telling us Obama has it IN the bag...
> 
> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY main stream media-hired (Democrat over-sampled) poll says so!
> 
> So it must be true!
Click to expand...


Yup, even Fox, Ras and WSJ are purposely distorting their polls to show Obama in the lead.


----------



## Stephanie

AceRothstein said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> But remember folks, they keep telling us Obama has it IN the bag...
> 
> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY main stream media-hired (Democrat over-sampled) poll says so!
> 
> So it must be true!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, even Fox, Ras and WSJ are purposely distorting their polls to show Obama in the lead.
Click to expand...


 you might want to take a look TODAY at the polls...it's tsk tsk for the Dear Leader


----------



## AceRothstein

Stephanie said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY main stream media-hired (Democrat over-sampled) poll says so!
> 
> So it must be true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, even Fox, Ras and WSJ are purposely distorting their polls to show Obama in the lead.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you might want to take a look TODAY at the polls...it's tsk tsk for the Dear Leader
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?  The polls haven't changed yet.  If they do, we'll find out in the next 2-3 days.

I'd expect movement in Ras tomorrow, if the debate changed anything, as he uses a 3 day average.  Gallup will take some time since it is a 7 day average.

Just because one of the candidates won the debate doesn't mean he is going to win now.  Kerry clowned Bush 8 years ago, didn't do him much good.


----------



## kwc57

mamooth said:


> Nah, Romney won. Not by much, and not nearly as much as he needed. He scored a field goal, but was two touchdowns behind. Anyways, Obama needed to be more aggressive, and more focused. Calmy stating the truth isn't enough, this is about image.
> 
> It also would have helped if Lehrer hadn't let Romney run the debate. That's our "liberal media" for you. And that's our Romney, thinking that the rules only apply to commoners, and not to people like himself. This consistently totally whupped behavior of debate moderators follows from how the right has been working the refs for decades. Moderators know that if they challenge a Republican's bad behavior or big lies in any way, the whole media and political establishment will tar them with the "liberal bias!" label, meaning their career will effectively be over.
> 
> Let's go over some of Romney's outright lies.
> 
> 1. Death Panels.
> 
> 2. That he had never proposed a $5 trillion tax cut
> 
> 3. Claimed Obama had added more debt than all other presidents combined
> 
> 4. Said half of all green energy companies that got stimulus money had failed.
> 
> 5. Said Obama had cut medicare by $716 billion.
> 
> All the conservatives here heartily approve of the lies. We don't even have to ask. There's no point in asking, because they'd just evade the question and scream hysterically at the person who asked it. "The ends justify the means for my side" isn't just a motto with them, it's a lifestyle. Romney's big lies pushed their cause, thus they love those lies.



Thinks *HOW* much you win by matters.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lakhota said:


> Although you never know when he's telling the truth, did Romney betray his wingnut base during the debate?  Sounded like it to me...



Jackass I'm a Romney guy, I voted him as my Gov way back when I first voted....he did not betray me at all and I've liked him for over 10 years now.

Then again i'm not like you or the hardcore people who are opposite of you, i try to live by the motto in my sig line much like Gov Romney, and he said as much in the debate last night!


----------



## Oddball

cereal_killer said:


> I have no dog in this fight, but for anyone who watched the debate last night to say Obama won or did well is sheer lunacy
> 
> Romney stood up and looked him in the eye for 90 minutes and slapped him around to the point where at the end Obama looked exhausted. BO's closing statement was disjointed and bordered on the ramblings of a man under the influence of something. It was terrible. Romney: A Obama: a big fat PHAIL
> 
> Barack had his ass handed to him last night, there really is no other way to put it.
> 
> Cons need to be careful about next week, you saw what happened to Obama last night. The libs were SURE Romney would be spanked.


Yeah, but we're dealing with delusional cultists, not rational people...One need look no further than the completely unhinged hater OP to recognize this.


----------



## Caroljo

syrenn said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, there's always several ways to view these debates in order to try to decide a winner.  If we want to look at it in terms of substance, I think Obama had the slight advantage.  On the other hand, if we want to ask the more pivotal question of who was most successful at improving his image as presented to the American people, Romney wins on that note.  If we want to ask which person managed to secure the most previously undecided voters, I think that one is a draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is only one way to view the debates...
> 
> 
> They don't matter one bit.
> They dont change peoples minds.
> You will vote for who you were going to vote for regardless of the debate.
> You will always say you candidate WON!!! even if they had their asses handed to them.
Click to expand...


I have to disagree.....

My daughter told me today that a friend of her's had voted for Obama, and was always very liberal, had posted on his facebook that he had completely changed his mind after watching the debates.  He bashed Obama badly and said he knows he's going to vote for Romney now.  All his liberal "friends" just bombarded him with responses and basically called him a traitor, and said a lot of horrible things to him.  But, if this person can change his mind...he can't be the only one!


----------



## cereal_killer

Here's some good sour grapes from BSNBC. It's pretty good

Chris Matthews&#8217; Epic Meltdown Over Obama Performance: &#8216;What Was He Doing Tonight?&#8217; | Mediaite


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Caroljo said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, there's always several ways to view these debates in order to try to decide a winner.  If we want to look at it in terms of substance, I think Obama had the slight advantage.  On the other hand, if we want to ask the more pivotal question of who was most successful at improving his image as presented to the American people, Romney wins on that note.  If we want to ask which person managed to secure the most previously undecided voters, I think that one is a draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is only one way to view the debates...
> 
> 
> They don't matter one bit.
> They dont change peoples minds.
> You will vote for who you were going to vote for regardless of the debate.
> You will always say you candidate WON!!! even if they had their asses handed to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to disagree.....
> 
> My daughter told me today that a friend of her's had voted for Obama, and was always very liberal, had posted on his facebook that he had completely changed his mind after watching the debates.  He bashed Obama badly and said he knows he's going to vote for Romney now.  All his liberal "friends" just bombarded him with responses and basically called him a traitor, and said a lot of horrible things to him.  But, if this person can change his mind...he can't be the only one!
Click to expand...


Supposedly 60 million people watched that debate last night, I'm sure some of them had a better impression of Romney and a higher likeliness to vote for him after seeing that debate.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

cereal_killer said:


> Here's some good sour grapes from BSNBC. It's pretty good
> 
> Chris Matthews Epic Meltdown Over Obama Performance: What Was He Doing Tonight? | Mediaite



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z303YXnQDKU]Chris Matthews&#39; Epic Meltdown Over Obama Performance: &#39;What Was He Doing Tonight?&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Caroljo

Harry Dresden said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have called this a mile away. Lakhota has NEVER said anything negative about Obama.....Obama could kill someone on stage and Lakhota would defend him.....what a fuking useless idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people like Lakota would never think about questioning ANYTHING Obama says or does.....and that is because of ONE reason only.....he is afraid someone like himself or Dean will call him a Racist.......
Click to expand...


Speaking of people like Lakhota....where's TM been???  Or shouldn't i ask??


----------



## GHook93

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



That's because you're a mental midget! Even Chris Mathews said Obama got slaughtered!


----------



## Stephanie

oh dear, Chrissy Matthews lost his tingle last night

precious


----------



## koshergrl

Caroljo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could have called this a mile away. Lakhota has NEVER said anything negative about Obama.....Obama could kill someone on stage and Lakhota would defend him.....what a fuking useless idiot
> 
> 
> 
> people like Lakota would never think about questioning ANYTHING Obama says or does.....and that is because of ONE reason only.....he is afraid someone like himself or Dean will call him a Racist.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of people like Lakhota....where's TM been??? Or shouldn't i ask??
Click to expand...

 

Uh oh, better do a home check on her next!


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> When Obama was talking, Romney looked like he needed a bottle of Tums.  He was obviously suffering from severe acid reflux.



You truly have hit a new low.

Your affirmative action moron lost.

Everyone agrees on that.

You are so stupid.


----------



## cereal_killer

Oddball said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no dog in this fight, but for anyone who watched the debate last night to say Obama won or did well is sheer lunacy
> 
> Romney stood up and looked him in the eye for 90 minutes and slapped him around to the point where at the end Obama looked exhausted. BO's closing statement was disjointed and bordered on the ramblings of a man under the influence of something. It was terrible. Romney: A Obama: a big fat PHAIL
> 
> Barack had his ass handed to him last night, there really is no other way to put it.
> 
> Cons need to be careful about next week, you saw what happened to Obama last night. The libs were SURE Romney would be spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we're dealing with delusional cultists, not rational people...One need look no further than the completely unhinged hater OP to recognize this.
Click to expand...

For people to be so irrational and out of touch with reality is quite concerning. Even the hardcore libs are pissed he got beat up so bad (see video). I'm not even a Romney fan but he looked Presidential and took control of the whole debate. He single handedly man handled the moderator and Obama. Thats the way a Commander in Chief handles himself whether you like him or not.


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> You NaziCon retards are hilarious.  You don't give a shit how much Romney lied - just that he was lying aggressively.



We only care that he gets elected. 

You are a moron.


----------



## Oddball

cereal_killer said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no dog in this fight, but for anyone who watched the debate last night to say Obama won or did well is sheer lunacy
> 
> Romney stood up and looked him in the eye for 90 minutes and slapped him around to the point where at the end Obama looked exhausted. BO's closing statement was disjointed and bordered on the ramblings of a man under the influence of something. It was terrible. Romney: A Obama: a big fat PHAIL
> 
> Barack had his ass handed to him last night, there really is no other way to put it.
> 
> Cons need to be careful about next week, you saw what happened to Obama last night. The libs were SURE Romney would be spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we're dealing with delusional cultists, not rational people...One need look no further than the completely unhinged hater OP to recognize this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For people to be so irrational and out of touch with reality is quite concerning. Even the hardcore libs are pissed he got beat up so bad (see video) We all watched the same thing and it's just insane to me that some can say he won or that Romney looked terrible. I'm not even a Romney fan but he looked Presidential and took control of the whole debate. He single handedly man handled the moderator and Obama. Thats the way a Commander in Chief handles himself whether you like him or not.
Click to expand...

I agree...And Vinnie Vitalis makes me physically ill.

Just because I thoroughly detest the Dallas Cowboys doesn't mean I can't look at the scoreboard and recognize that they completely kicked the shit out of the Buffalo Bills.


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> Fuck you, Oddballs...



Acid reflux there, asswipe ?

To bad your affirmative action moron fell on his face big time.

Suck on it.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lakhota said:


> You NaziCon retards are hilarious.  You don't give a shit how much Romney lied - just that he was lying aggressively.



So all you have left is Goodwin's law  

Tells me all I need to know.


----------



## Caroljo

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some good sour grapes from BSNBC. It's pretty good
> 
> Chris Matthews Epic Meltdown Over Obama Performance: What Was He Doing Tonight? | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z303YXnQDKU]Chris Matthews' Epic Meltdown Over Obama Performance: 'What Was He Doing Tonight?' - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I don't usually watch videos because my computer isn't the fastest!  But decided to watch this....so glad i did!  Lol!  Chris kept saying at the end that Obama needs to start watching MSNBC.  Why?  Because then Obama would know what to say....he can take his lies from the media! Lol!!!


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> Yeah, he won and all expense paid trip to his new home in Hawaii this January



That's so sad. Look at all of the other delusional crazies thanking you. I can't watch this. It's really pitiful.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he won and all expense paid trip to his new home in Hawaii this January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sad. Look at all of the other delusional crazies thanking you. I can't watch this. It's really pitiful.
Click to expand...


Delusional eh? 

Im not the one surprised by Romney's preformance or even Obama's, am I?


----------



## mamooth

I think the funnier thing is watching how all the conservatives suddenly became absolute true believers in the polls. They're not even making an effort to be consistent. Their entire worldview instantly flipflops to whatever gives them mental gratification at any given instant.


----------



## Avatar4321

Caroljo said:


> I have to disagree.....
> 
> My daughter told me today that a friend of her's had voted for Obama, and was always very liberal, had posted on his facebook that he had completely changed his mind after watching the debates.  He bashed Obama badly and said he knows he's going to vote for Romney now.  All his liberal "friends" just bombarded him with responses and basically called him a traitor, and said a lot of horrible things to him.  But, if this person can change his mind...he can't be the only one!



Im seeing a number of people come out for Romney as well.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## Oddball

mamooth said:


> I think the funnier thing is watching how all the conservatives suddenly became absolute true believers in the polls. They're not even making an effort to be consistent. Their entire worldview instantly flipflops to whatever gives them mental gratification at any given instant.


Nobody I've seen here is talking about any polls, Chumlee....Don't need to take a poll to see that the thrill running up Chrissy Matthews' leg has turned into a stream running down it.

Try again.


----------



## Avatar4321

mamooth said:


> I think the funnier thing is watching how all the conservatives suddenly became absolute true believers in the polls. They're not even making an effort to be consistent. Their entire worldview instantly flipflops to whatever gives them mental gratification at any given instant.



I havent even seen any real polls. Any polls I see I am going to ask about the methodology and even then the only poll that matters is November.


----------



## Oddball

skookerasbil said:


>








You better watch it, suckah!


----------



## syrenn

The Professor said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if we didn't know that was going to be your opinion......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was so surprised you coulda knocked me over with a steamroller.
Click to expand...



 


I know..... but poor thing, doesn't like it that he is so predictable.


----------



## syrenn

Lakhota said:


> You NaziCon retards are hilarious.  You don't give a shit how much Romney lied - just that he was lying aggressively.




How about obamas lies? 

I guess you dont care about thoes since you think "he won" in the lies department.


----------



## skookerasbil

Lakhota said:


> I think Obama had a clear edge with intelligent voters.




Did you now s0n???


You stupid fuck..........reality is 95% perception and this is a POLITICS forum. This isnt the "Lakota's Take" forum.


The lefty internet OCD's have been melting down all over the internet today. ANd I couldnt be laughing any harder. In fact, at work, I damn near got punched in the mouth by a far left guy who was having a nervous breakdown, and of course, skooks was laughing at him the whole time while conveying the CNN poll post debate!!! Far left guys hate me with a passion and invariably go mental when I speak to them........and my sick ass is beyond amused.


You always know who LOST the debate by the level of angst the next day...........and these fuckers are beside themselves with misery because their guy looked like a jackass up there last night.


----------



## syrenn

cereal_killer said:


> I have no dog in this fight, but for anyone who watched the debate last night to say Obama won or did well is sheer lunacy
> 
> Romney stood up and looked him in the eye for 90 minutes and slapped him around to the point where at the end Obama looked exhausted. BO's closing statement was disjointed and bordered on the ramblings of a man under the influence of something. It was terrible. Romney: A Obama: a big fat PHAIL
> 
> Barack had his ass handed to him last night, there really is no other way to put it.
> 
> Cons need to be careful about next week, you saw what happened to Obama last night. The libs were SURE Romney would be spanked.




ppssstt

dont tell lakota that.... its already frothing at the morht.....and this may snap his last gasket.


----------



## skookerasbil

Bottom line is..........you cant shine shit. Ad's are pretty effective at distracting peole but when you are up on stage in front of 40 million people and trying to shine shit, you look like a guy trying to shine shit.


Its like Carville said in the early 90's.............


----------



## Liability

AceRothstein said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> But remember folks, they keep telling us Obama has it IN the bag...
> 
> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY main stream media-hired (Democrat over-sampled) poll says so!
> 
> So it must be true!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, even Fox, Ras and WSJ are purposely distorting their polls to show Obama in the lead.
Click to expand...


Deuce, you douche:  AGAIN.

The claim is NOT that it's being done purposefully, you twit.

The point is simply that (for whatever reason) it IS getting done.

If the methodology is leading to over-sampling of Dims (for whatever fucking reason) then the ANSWER is to either correct the methodology or to address the skewing by appropriate statistical calculations.


----------



## Liability

Oddball said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better watch it, suckah!
Click to expand...


ZOMG!


----------



## skookerasbil

CNN poll: 67% believe Romney won first presidential debate - Honolulu workplace | Examiner.com


----------



## AceRothstein

Liability said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY main stream media-hired (Democrat over-sampled) poll says so!
> 
> So it must be true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, even Fox, Ras and WSJ are purposely distorting their polls to show Obama in the lead.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deuce, you douche:  AGAIN.
> 
> The claim is NOT that it's being done purposefully, you twit.
> 
> The point is simply that (for whatever reason) it IS getting done.
> 
> If the methodology is leading to over-sampling of Dims (for whatever fucking reason) then the ANSWER is to either correct the methodology or to address the skewing by appropriate statistical calculations.
Click to expand...


So you are saying you know more about polling than the people who have been doing it for decades? Don't think so asshole.


----------



## Political Junky

Sallow said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he did. You know, I expected Lakhota and company to deny reality, but even though you're a partisan,I had thought you to be above that level. Even Chris Matthews can't claim Obama won and that bromance looked like it was going to be forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Matthews is an opportunistic piece of shit who made his career on MSNBC by bashing the Clintons.  He blows in the wind...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives loved him back then.
Click to expand...

Especially when Chris voted for Bush, Jr.


----------



## Trajan

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



Axelrod sock.....



fail.


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he won and all expense paid trip to his new home in Hawaii this January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sad. Look at all of the other delusional crazies thanking you. I can't watch this. It's really pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional eh?
> 
> Im not the one surprised by Romney's preformance or even Obama's, am I?
Click to expand...


How would I know???


----------



## Lakhota

Obama may have been Clark Kent last night, but he was Superman on the campaign trail today - as he hammered Romney's debate lies.  Good work, Mr. President.

Romney's dishonest shape-shifting debate tactics only thrilled a few low information voters.  As before the debate, the election remains Obama's to lose.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Lakhota

Oddball, your avatar gives my dog a boner.


----------



## Lakhota

Romney&#8217;s Epic Backflip On Romneycare | TPMDC


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> Obama may have been Clark Kent last night, but he was Superman on the campaign trail today - as he hammered Romney's debate lies.  Good work, Mr. President.
> 
> Romney's dishonest shape-shifting debate tactics only thrilled a few low information voters.  As before the debate, the election remains Obama's to lose.



Give the man a teleprompter and no opponent and he's a real tiger !   You just insulted Clark Kent, you moron.

He hammered Romney's debate lines ?  You bet he did.  He's a loser.  Can't handle the pressure and is gonna get his ass kicked the next time they meet.

Good job Mr. Soon To Be Ex President.


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> Oddball, your avatar gives my dog a boner.



Liar.

No dog would stay with you.


----------



## Lakhota

Yaaaaaaaaaay...Romney won...yaaaaaaaaaay...


----------



## Listening

Has anyone else bothered to tell Lakhota (a.k.a. s**tting bull) not to post when he is drunk ?

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7424282n

This talks about undecideds who overwhelmingly are now decided towards Romney.


----------



## Lakhota

Why Romney Disputes The $5 Trillion Tax Cut In His Tax Plan | TPMDC


----------



## Ernie S.

You are one of the 12% here and 20% nationally that believe ex-President obama won


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> Why Romney Disputes The $5 Trillion Tax Cut In His Tax Plan | TPMDC



because there are none. One only has to think about the fact that our Revenues aren't even $3 Trillion to realize that a $5 Trillion tax cut is impossible.


----------



## Oddball

Lakhota said:


> Why Romney Disputes The $5 Trillion Tax Cut In His Tax Plan | TPMDC


Gonna keep your stained blue dress as a siouxvenir?


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sad. Look at all of the other delusional crazies thanking you. I can't watch this. It's really pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional eh?
> 
> Im not the one surprised by Romney's preformance or even Obama's, am I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would I know???
Click to expand...


You could read the posts...


----------



## Lakhota

At Last Night's Debate: Romney Told 27 Myths In 38 Minutes | ThinkProgress


----------



## Lakhota

At First Debate, Mitt Romney Admits That He Would 'Absolutely Not' Support His Own Tax Plan | ThinkProgress


----------



## Lakhota

Romney's green energy debate whoppers...

Romney Admits Pushing Misinformation In Debate | ThinkProgress


----------



## Lakhota

Romney Tries To Be A Wall Street Critic


----------



## Conservative

Lakhota said:


> Oddball, your avatar gives my dog a boner.



You should stop sucking it... it makes Jesus cry.


----------



## Lakhota

> Yes, Romney outperformed Obama in their first debate, but the president made headway with voters on issues that matter, writes Robert Shrum.



Romney Won the Debate but it Was No Game Changer - The Daily Beast


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE]Monty Python - Spam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> At Last Night's Debate: Romney Told 27 Myths In 38 Minutes | ThinkProgress



Several have already been debunked.....RetardProgress does not understand energy policy or our refining balance...so their analysis in those areas is good for toilet paper.

You really are f**king stupid.


----------



## Lakhota

> If you are a salesman and you see life and politics as about the sell, you adjust the sell every time to a different customer-base. Most people find this perfectly natural in a business setting, and it makes a lot of sense. It's called marketing. You can and should sell the product to different audiences emphasizing which elements will appeal to each.
> 
> But we often find the same strategy a little ethically dubious in politics and religion. Why? Because the product you are selling, in these contexts, is something in the future, not something we can see now, touch and examine and test. When you change both the pitch and the product for different audiences, and refuse to tell people what the final product may be, you need a lot of chutzpah and salesmanship to do the job. You need to have a facility for lying, while seeming utterly sincere. You need to have a face that can be re-set constantly to assess and sell to every door you knock on, especially if what you are selling does not, in normal reality, add up. Especially if the people you are selling to are in desperate straits, seemingly out of their control, in confusing times, where they are losing, and looking for hope and order and authority that will never crack or reveal weakness or lose its smile:
> 
> The Master - Official Trailer (2012) [HD] - YouTube
> 
> Now I've slept on it, that seems to me what happened last night. It was such a mesmerizing sales job and so relentless, checked at no point by Lehrer, and at no point checked by past reality or facts, Obama was left with two options: say this pleasant-seeming guy next to him is a shameless weather-vane and liar (wouldn't work in a debate, is just against Obama's character) or to try and remind the country of Romney's actual policies as he has laid them out, and rebut the facts relentlessly. Obama tried the latter really, really badly, but the obvious retort to Romney's smiling total pivot was: what on earth are you talking about? Who are you? Who will you be tomorrow?



More: The Master - The Dish | By Andrew Sullivan - The Daily Beast


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> At First Debate, Mitt Romney Admits That He Would 'Absolutely Not' Support His Own Tax Plan | ThinkProgress



When you pull their deductions.....you likely more than make up for the tax cut.

You really are f**king stupid.


----------



## syrenn

I knew someone had to take up the liesmatters slack......


----------



## Conservative

Oddball said:


> Monty Python - Spam - YouTube


----------



## Lakhota

Why Obama Didn't Mention the 47 Percent Video | Mother Jones


----------



## Listening

While writing the previous piece where Washington Post&#8217;s The Fact Checker gave Barack Obama four Pinocchios on a statement he made on April 30, 2012, I clicked over to PolitiFact and took a look at the Obama File they keep where they have three pages of statements made by Barack Obama that were rated false statements.

Obama- If the Supreme Court throws out the federal health care law, it &#8220;would be an unprecedented, extraordinary step of overturning a law that was passed by a strong majority of a democratically elected Congress.&#8221;
Truth-O-Meter rating: False
(PolitiFact- Slim majority, not unprecedented)

Obama-  &#8220;For the first time since 1990, American manufacturers are creating new jobs.&#8221;
Truth-O-Meter rating: False

Obama-  &#8220;Preventive care &#8230; saves money, for families, for businesses, for government, for everybody.&#8221;
 Truth-O-Meter rating: False
(PolitiFact- Wrong in 2009, and wrong today)

Obama-  &#8220;Thirty million Americans, including a lot of people in Florida, are going to be able to get healthcare next year because of that law.&#8221;
Truth-O-Meter rating: False 

Obama- &#8220;I made a bunch of these promises during the campaign. &#8230; We&#8217;ve got about 60 percent done in three years.&#8221;
Truth-O-Meter rating: False
(PolitiFact- &#8220;In the Works&#8221; does not equal &#8220;done&#8221

Obama Admin.-  Under President Barack Obama, the United States has &#8220;doubled our exports.&#8221;
Truth-O-Meter rating: False

LIST OF OBAMA LIES 2012 - UPDATED - OBAMA LAUNDRY LIST OF LIES


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> Why Obama Didn't Mention the 47 Percent Video | Mother Jones



Why ?

Because Romney would have shoved "You didn't build that..." up his ass.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> Yes, Romney outperformed Obama in their first debate, but the president made headway with voters on issues that matter, writes Robert Shrum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney Won the Debate but it Was No Game Changer - The Daily Beast
Click to expand...


Liar!

Thread title states obama won. Now you're contradicting that. Is the thread title a lie, or is this quoted past a lie?


----------



## Lakhota

I love wingnut spin...


----------



## Listening

Obama won ????

This is to funny.  It reminds me of Sean Hannity after Kerry kicked Bush's ass in 2004.  Hannity was the only guy on the planet who said Bush won.


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> Why Obama Didn't Mention the 47 Percent Video | Mother Jones



Because he wouldnt have been throwing a slow curve ball right over the middle of the plate for Romney to knock out of the park and he knew it.


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> I love wingnut spin...



Your boyfriend's name is "wingnut" ?


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> Yes, Romney outperformed Obama in their first debate, but the president made headway with voters on issues that matter, writes Robert Shrum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney Won the Debate but it Was No Game Changer - The Daily Beast
Click to expand...


so you admit you were lying. Progress is good


----------



## Lakhota

PSYCHO


----------



## Listening

What was that moron Barack doing up there ?


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> PSYCHO








IDIOT​


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Truthspeaker

Katzndogz said:


> obama won, hands down.
> 
> Or, he's giving Romney a false sense of security for the next REAL debate, this was just practice.
> 
> hehehehehe



The next real debate! ah this is rich. This was set up by Obama because this was the one he was supposed to win. At the ultra liberal University of Colorado with the subjects being domestic policy.
He did this on purpose to have a home field advantage so he could get the crowd behind his phony voice and crack a couple of horrible jokes then smile that porcelain fuggazi smile. 
What he didn't count on what that he was going to be manhandled by an actual intelligent adult who was studying the issues while Barry Hussein was partying with Madonna and her drug addict drones, and appearing on the pew and calling himself "eye candy". 
If he was gonna win a debate it was this one. Now he better find a way to call in sick for the foreign policy debate.

How can he possibly win a foreign policy debate when he's blaming a stupid amateur video for the rape and murders of our ambassador and off duty Marines in Libya? He'd better call in sick somehow because he's going to be exposed and ripped to shreds almost as bad as Ghadaffi in the streets.

Obama is poison. He's an empty suit, a child, a closet atheist-inactive-muslim-communist-narcissist.  When are we gonna have a real man in office again who won't apologize to Extremist Muslim gangsters who are trying to kill us at every instance! He apologized for a freakin video which had nothing to do with the "protests", hah, protests huh? Yeah freakin right. all I hear is video video video video, yet Libya said it wasn't the video while all the media apes cover it up.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Lakhota said:


> Any halfway intelligent person knows Romney is lying and his math doesn't add up.



Always the only response left when the arguments can't be answered. Just say he's lying or stutter your opponent to death. That's how Obama won!


----------



## Truthspeaker

Sallow said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he didn't.
> 
> What he did do was make changes to the English language.
> 
> Tax cuts? Peeeshaww..
> 
> Rate Reduction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he did. You know, I expected Lakhota and company to deny reality, but even though you're a partisan,I had thought you to be above that level. Even Chris Matthews can't claim Obama won and that bromance looked like it was going to be forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Matthews was pissed Obama didn't fight back. He didn't. That's not his style.
> 
> Romney did well..but did well because he abandoned many of his stances..and made up new ones.
> 
> Taxes are a good example. He's been talking about cutting the top rates, getting rid of the capital gains tax and all sorts of goodies for the rich. But he was able to rebrand that as "Rate Reduction".
> 
> Those are Tax Cuts. Pure and simple. And it's going to cost a great deal.
> 
> But Romney defines them as "Revenue Neutral" and bases his "math" on the idea that because the rich have more money..the economy will grow.
> 
> That didn't work with Reagan. That failed disasterously with George W. Bush..and there's nothing that indicates it will work if tried again.
> 
> But Romney did an effective job of shining that bullshit and making it seem like gold.
> 
> I give him that.
Click to expand...

Romney's reuse of the word tax cut in the form of "rate reduction" is a heck of a lot better than Obama and his democrat drones using the word "investment" instead of spending. Yeah great job on those "investments" in green energy. What a loser!


----------



## HUGGY

It's great the Mormans are getting some false hope built up.  Even our Morman in chief is getting in on the act.  Usually reserved, he thinks he smells blood in the water.. he does...his own.. 

The truth about the mormans is that they are fools that lie.


----------



## Avatar4321

HUGGY said:


> It's great the Mormans are getting some false hope built up.  Even our Morman in chief is getting in on the act.  Usually reserved, he thinks he smells blood in the water.. he does...his own..
> 
> The truth about the mormans is that they are fools that lie.



Thank you for once again proving me right. The left is scared. They are going to just attack mormons now thinking that's going to help them. It wont though.


----------



## Lakhota

Truthspeaker sounds dee-ranged...  Home lobotomies ain't pretty...


----------



## Truthspeaker

BlindBoo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could have called this a mile away. Lakhota has NEVER said anything negative about Obama.....Obama could kill someone on stage and Lakhota would defend him.....what a fuking useless idiot
> 
> 
> 
> people like Lakota would never think about questioning ANYTHING Obama says or does.....and that is because of ONE reason only.....he is afraid someone like himself or Dean will call him a Racist.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually some of his facts were off the mark a bit too.  However I do feel that Mitt looked good while lying through his teeth.  But he is a politican and style matters....
Click to expand...


uhh.. hold on a sec. Obama is the one with all the "style" supposedly. He's the one who's got rappers over at the white house and skanks and drug addicts like Madonna from Hollywood over at his house. he's the one all the berkeley street artists draw their Chez Gueverra lookalikes of Obama for. Barry's the one plastered all over the magazine covers in Hollywood, and mr Hussein's the one on all the shows! he's the one with style!

Romney's "style" was all just business and facts and he wasn't going to stand there and be bullied by the liberal president, moderator, talking heads or thousands of his closest University of Colorado beanie and skinny jeans wearers in the audience.

I guess when you can't combat the arguments with logic you have to accuse the winner of lying. 
It's also funny how Obama would never have won the debate on "style" if you asked the monkeys on the panel. They would have said he won it on substance. These lefties are so freakin phony it blows my mind!


----------



## Truthspeaker

Lakhota said:


> When Obama was talking, Romney looked like he needed a bottle of Tums.  He was obviously suffering from severe acid reflux.



I'd be doing the same thing if I had to listen at two minute intervals for 90 minutes of puke coming out of a phony man's mouth. Here's the guy with all the hollywood style who was supposed to be articulate and intelligent and found that all he could do was stutter and drool all over himself and then nod in agreement while Romney was talking. 
Yeah Romney uses black hair dye, but Obama needs to replace the person in his suit.


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> Truthspeaker sounds dee-ranged...  Home lobotomies ain't pretty...



Truthspeaker just handed you your ass.


----------



## logical

Romney told a lot of lies last night and changed his story on a few issues.  I can smell the BS from here.


----------



## Listening

logical said:


> Romney told a lot of lies last night and changed his story on a few issues.  I can smell the BS from here.



The only reason you smell any s**t is because you have your head stuck up your ass.

Post the lies and debate them or STFU.


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


> Truthspeaker sounds dee-ranged...  Home lobotomies ain't pretty...



That from experience?


----------



## Avatar4321

logical said:


> Romney told a lot of lies last night and changed his story on a few issues.  I can smell the BS from here.



Then I recommend cleaning up your living room.


----------



## Lakhota

Priceless...






8-Year-Old Big Bird Fan To Mitt Romney: 'You Find Something Else To Cut Off!'


----------



## Avatar4321

Are you saying that Big Bird has a stronger argument against Romney than Obama did?

You think this is going to get people to support Obama?

Lol


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Listening

Avatar4321 said:


> Are you saying that Big Bird has a stronger argument against Romney than Obama did?
> 
> You think this is going to get people to support Obama?
> 
> Lol



My guess is BB would have done better than Obama.



http://townhall.com/columnists/monacharen/2012/10/05/the_best_presidential_debate_performance

The feeling on the right was that the fate of the nation was really at stake. Due to a tendentious and corrupt press, an inattentive electorate and a watery nominee, the country might be on the verge of an irreversible disaster -- reelecting an incompetent leftist ideologue. It was a nightmare.

So it was more than partisan glee that lifted our spirits when a supremely skilled, razor-sharp Romney sailed to victory over Obama in Denver. It was the release of years of pent-up frustration at the fact that Mr. Obama has skated by with platitudes, lies, misrepresentations and "cool," while the nation we love, still "the last best hope of earth," seemed to be sliding toward the drain.


----------



## Avatar4321

Lakhota said:


>



You realize the picture doesn't really bolster your argument, right?


----------



## Lakhota

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize the picture doesn't really bolster your argument, right?
Click to expand...


God told me to post it.  Or maybe it was Spiderman.  I get the two confused...


----------



## Lakhota

Mitt Romney: '47 Percent' Comments Were 'Just Completely Wrong'


----------



## Lakhota

Mitt Romney Campaign In Total Disarray After Thomas Friedman's Devastating Foreign Policy Critique


----------



## Listening

Our esteemed incompetent blows it big time.


----------



## Lakhota

Bless her retarded heart...

Sarah Palin: 'I Almost Felt Sorry For' Obama During Presidential Debate


----------



## Listening




----------



## Lakhota

Sooo, the Romney style is to lie his way through debates and then clarify/recant later?  Looks that way...

Mitt Romney's Campaign Forced To Clarify His Claims After First Presidential Debate


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> Sooo, the Romney style is to lie his way through debates and then clarify/recant later?  Looks that way...
> 
> Mitt Romney's Campaign Forced To Clarify His Claims After First Presidential Debate



Aw....67% say Romney won and Lakhota's got as much butt-hurt has his walking idol.

Sorry dickweed.  Spin all you like and I'll printing Huffpo articles and using them to wipe my ass.

Never mind that Whore Cutter never recalled any of her bulls**t lies or bothered to address them.  This president has lot his credibility which can find it's way out the door by following his integrity which left a long time ago.


----------



## Unkotare

logical said:


> I can smell the BS from here.






Then close your legs and pull down your skirt.


----------



## Listening

Well...er...yes...only he was apparently asleep.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



Brain dead is smarter than you are


----------



## Listening

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain dead is smarter than you are
Click to expand...


Some people have their heads, complete with tin foil hat, stuck squarely up their asses.


----------



## Lakhota

You NaziCons can tell me all about it on November 7...


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> You NaziCons can tell me all about it on November 7...



No dumbass....the 1st debate is over and Romney won.

You're claim is to the opposite which shows just what gay-f**ked lemming you are.

We don't need to wait until Nov 7th to find that out.


----------



## Lakhota

You should leave your brain to science...


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> You should leave your brain to science...



If you had one, I'd suggest you do the same.


----------



## candycorn

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



I think Obama lost but not by much.  What isn't spoke about (much) is that these "unfiltered" moments have a dual edge.  Supposedly, if you believe the right wing lunatics, the ubiquitous media distorts his message.  Well, on Wednesday, we heard his message unfiltered.  It was contrasted to his previous messages and he sounded very liberal.  Going forward--especially in an atmosphere where he has to make up ground--those unfiltered statements are going to be like gold for Obama since it can no longer be argued that his message is being distorted.  

That being said, I believe you're seeing Romney start to embrace the Karl Rove model of governance that elections are a 50.1% proposition.  All he has to do is get 50.1% of the people to believe him and vote for him on that one day.  

If Wednesday night is any indication, he'll say just about anything to ring that bell.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> I love wingnut spin...



But you hate to answer direct questions. Answer my question, you coward.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lakhota said:


> You NaziCons can tell me all about it on November 7...



America is not going to get any better with stupid bitches like you.
What in the fuck changes did obama that made this country that was already better than any other country, any better?
He made it worse you stupid bitch.
You will continue your bull shit while obama laughs at you because you are stupid enough believe his lies.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> You should leave your brain to science...



Apparently, you already have.


----------



## Qantrill

Lakhota said:


> PSYCHO



*No, it's just a man with real hair rather than a brillo pad.*


----------



## kwc57

Lakhota said:


> You NaziCons can tell me all about it on November 7...



Doubtful.


----------



## kwc57

candycorn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Obama lost but not by much.  What isn't spoke about (much) is that these "unfiltered" moments have a dual edge.  Supposedly, if you believe the right wing lunatics, the ubiquitous media distorts his message.  Well, on Wednesday, we heard his message unfiltered.  It was contrasted to his previous messages and he sounded very liberal.  Going forward--especially in an atmosphere where he has to make up ground--those unfiltered statements are going to be like gold for Obama since it can no longer be argued that his message is being distorted.
> 
> That being said, I believe you're seeing Romney start to embrace the Karl Rove model of governance that elections are a 50.1% proposition.  All he has to do is get 50.1% of the people to believe him and vote for him on that one day.
> 
> If Wednesday night is any indication, he'll say just about anything to ring that bell.
Click to expand...


Quick, tell me who came in second in the 2008 World Series or Super Bowl.  Losing by "not much" is still losing......even if it is by only one point.


----------



## Lakhota

Qantrill said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSYCHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, it's just a man with real hair rather than a brillo pad.*
Click to expand...


Brillo pad?  You racist scumbag.


----------



## Listening

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NaziCons can tell me all about it on November 7...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is not going to get any better with stupid bitches like you.
> What in the fuck changes did obama that made this country that was already better than any other country, any better?
> He made it worse you stupid bitch.
> You will continue your bull shit while obama laughs at you because you are stupid enough believe his lies.
Click to expand...


I already told you......he can't....blow out what he does not have.

Now, if he took a laxative..............


----------



## George Costanza

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NaziCons can tell me all about it on November 7...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is not going to get any better with stupid bitches like you.
> What in the fuck changes did obama that made this country that was already better than any other country, any better?
> He made it worse you stupid bitch.
> You will continue your bull shit while obama laughs at you because you are stupid enough believe his lies.
Click to expand...


I tried to send you a PM on this, but you have disabled PM receiving.  So I will let you know via a post on the thread.  I have reported your post, due to the wording of the last sentence.  If I were you, I would delete it entirely.  When you do, I will delete any reference to it in this post.

Encouraging someone to commit suicide is over the line on every board to which I have ever belonged.


----------



## koshergrl

George Costanza said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NaziCons can tell me all about it on November 7...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is not going to get any better with stupid bitches like you.
> What in the fuck changes did obama that made this country that was already better than any other country, any better?
> He made it worse you stupid bitch.
> You will continue your bull shit while obama laughs at you because you are stupid enough believe his lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to send you a PM on this, but you have disabled PM receiving.  So I will let you know via a post on the thread.  I have reported your post, due to the wording of the last sentence.  If I were you, I would delete it entirely.  When you do, I will delete any reference to it in this post.
> 
> Encouraging someone to commit suicide is over the line on every board to which I have ever belonged.
Click to expand...


That's funny, leftard loons have told me to kill myself repeatedly on this board. In a variety of interesting ways.

Nobody gave a shit about that. So fuck off and die, loser.


----------



## Lakhota

How can anyone "win" a debate if they do it with lies?

Jon Stewart: Romney Won Debate Even Though He Was &#8216;Lying His A** Off The Entire Night&#8217; | TPM2012


----------



## Lakhota

> *Campaign Surrogate Admits Romney Is Changing Positions Just To Win Votes*
> 
> Mitt Romney campaign surrogate Rep. Phil Gingrey (R-GA) admitted that the GOP presidential candidates was changing his positions and moving towards the middle in order to win over voters, during an appearance on CNNs Starting Point on Friday morning. Gingreys comments, reminiscent of Romney advisor Eric Fehrnstroms claim that Romney would Etch-A-Sketch his positions after the GOP primary, came in response to the candidates recent claim that his 47% remarks were completely wrong.



More: Campaign Surrogate Admits Romney Is Changing Positions Just To Win Votes | ThinkProgress


----------



## hjmick

Lakhota said:


> How can anyone "win" a debate if they do it with lies?
> 
> Jon Stewart: Romney Won Debate Even Though He Was &#8216;Lying His A** Off The Entire Night&#8217; | TPM2012



If you paid attention and don't suffer from partisan blindness, you'd know that both candidates lied their asses off.

But nooo...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should leave your brain to science...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you already have.
Click to expand...


The scientists refused to accept Ruffled Feather's brain.

They said they have already done enough research on peanuts.


----------



## LAfrique

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.




*I concur.* I think Barack Obama (mindful he was president) was intentionally acting conservative and very presidential. *I liked the fact that Obama responded by facing moderator and public, not opponent who was very combative. *Wish however he had some charisma and a strong and concise finish. 

*I did however liked Mitt Romney's strong closing argument with good eye contact: I thought that was Mitt Romney's great strength in the Denver Debate.  *


----------



## thanatos144

Progressives are just mad cause they found out thier god Obama was really just the village idiot.


----------



## PredFan

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



Lol, I've always said that Lakhota lives in his own world with a population of one.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## techieny

Lakhota said:


>



ooh, that's powerful


----------



## Listening

PredFan said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I've always said that Lakhota lives in his own world with a population of one.
Click to expand...


And he's still on welfare !!!!!!


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> How can anyone "win" a debate if they do it with lies?
> 
> Jon Stewart: Romney Won Debate Even Though He Was Lying His A** Off The Entire Night | TPM2012



And you were sucking on a banana the whole time you watched John tell you "the way it is".

Do you like showing what a stupid lemming you are ?


----------



## Lakhota

Mitt Romney is a serial liar.  Lying Republicans is no surprise - but it is surprising when a former Mormon Bishop lies with such impunity.


----------



## Oddball

Go take your Xanax.


----------



## copsnrobbers

Oddball said:


> Go take your Xanax.



He likes the Pipe.. any pipe, all of them. Smoker ya know.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Lakhota said:


> Mitt Romney is a serial liar.  Lying Republicans is no surprise - but it is surprising when a former Mormon Bishop lies with such impunity.



Did you post this after running it past your neighbor? You wouldn't want to get a cease and desist from Gov Romney for slander, would you?


----------



## Listening

George Costanza said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NaziCons can tell me all about it on November 7...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is not going to get any better with stupid bitches like you.
> What in the fuck changes did obama that made this country that was already better than any other country, any better?
> He made it worse you stupid bitch.
> You will continue your bull shit while obama laughs at you because you are stupid enough believe his lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to send you a PM on this, but you have disabled PM receiving.  So I will let you know via a post on the thread.  I have reported your post, due to the wording of the last sentence.  If I were you, I would delete it entirely.  When you do, I will delete any reference to it in this post.
> 
> Encouraging someone to commit suicide is over the line on every board to which I have ever belonged.
Click to expand...


Well, actually in this case, it would raise his I.Q.

But if you want to play big baby...go ahead.

Lakhota routinely steps over the line.....are you there to get after him ?


----------



## Listening

Rat in the Hat said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney is a serial liar.  Lying Republicans is no surprise - but it is surprising when a former Mormon Bishop lies with such impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post this after running it past your neighbor? You wouldn't want to get a cease and desist from Gov Romney for slander, would you?
Click to expand...


I am sure it came up while they were copulating.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

George Costanza said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NaziCons can tell me all about it on November 7...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is not going to get any better with stupid bitches like you.
> What in the fuck changes did obama that made this country that was already better than any other country, any better?
> He made it worse you stupid bitch.
> You will continue your bull shit while obama laughs at you because you are stupid enough believe his lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to send you a PM on this, but you have disabled PM receiving.  So I will let you know via a post on the thread.  I have reported your post, due to the wording of the last sentence.  If I were you, I would delete it entirely.  When you do, I will delete any reference to it in this post.
> 
> Encouraging someone to commit suicide is over the line on every board to which I have ever belonged.
Click to expand...

Fuck you bitch. I'm not her baby sitter, I don't give a fuck about her, if shes stupid enough to take the advise I am happy for her.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lakhota said:


> How can anyone "win" a debate if they do it with lies?
> 
> Jon Stewart: Romney Won Debate Even Though He Was Lying His A** Off The Entire Night | TPM2012



WOW just stupid as can be.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## SuMar

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can anyone "win" a debate if they do it with lies?
> 
> Jon Stewart: Romney Won Debate Even Though He Was Lying His A** Off The Entire Night | TPM2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW just stupid as can be.
Click to expand...



Seeing where Lakhota gets his source from, Jon Stewart, I would say very stupid.


----------



## Lakhota

SuMar said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can anyone "win" a debate if they do it with lies?
> 
> Jon Stewart: Romney Won Debate Even Though He Was Lying His A** Off The Entire Night | TPM2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW just stupid as can be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing where Lakhota gets his source from, Jon Stewart, I would say very stupid.
Click to expand...


Stewart is simply saying what many are saying who watched the debate - including me.  Forget all sources and just address this question:

How can anyone "win" a debate with lies?


----------



## copsnrobbers

Obama will only be able to win spelling bee's from here on out. The words will be limited to 7.8 letters.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lakhota said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW just stupid as can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing where Lakhota gets his source from, Jon Stewart, I would say very stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stewart is simply saying what many are saying who watched the debate - including me.  Forget all sources and just address this question:
> 
> How can anyone "win" a debate with lies?
Click to expand...

No one has to answer your question because you don't answer anyone's question.
so obama should remove himself from the debate because he lies is this what you are saying?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Listening said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is not going to get any better with stupid bitches like you.
> What in the fuck changes did obama that made this country that was already better than any other country, any better?
> He made it worse you stupid bitch.
> You will continue your bull shit while obama laughs at you because you are stupid enough believe his lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to send you a PM on this, but you have disabled PM receiving.  So I will let you know via a post on the thread.  I have reported your post, due to the wording of the last sentence.  If I were you, I would delete it entirely.  When you do, I will delete any reference to it in this post.
> 
> Encouraging someone to commit suicide is over the line on every board to which I have ever belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, actually in this case, it would raise his I.Q.
> 
> But if you want to play big baby...go ahead.
> 
> Lakhota routinely steps over the line.....are you there to get after him ?
Click to expand...


No I doubt he is.


----------



## Ernie S.

I can't wait for the VP debate

......................


----------



## Lakhota

Bottom line:  It's impossible to "win" a debate with lies - _unless it's a "lying" debate!_


----------



## copsnrobbers

Lakhota, Are you Truthmatters in mens under ware?


----------



## Liability

Lakhota said:


> You NaziCons can tell me all about it on November 7...



No "NaziCons" will tell you anything since the folks a statist Stalinist scumbag like you CALLS a nazicon probably are not even remotely inclined toward Naziism.

Go suck a bag of dicks you complete fail.

You are the utter fool who said that the incumbent would smoke Mitt and you are the lying douche bag who tries to pretend that the incumbent "won" the debate wheich even he and his people KNOW he lost.

You seriously have no chance of EVER having any credibility, Chief Shitting Bull.

But you are worth a few chortles.


----------



## Lakhota

Aw, Liebilly sounds edgy tonight...


----------



## Too Tall

Lakhota said:


> Any halfway intelligent person knows Romney is lying and his math doesn't add up.



That is why they are called_ halfway_ intelligent.  The rest of us intelligent people know Romney presented the facts.


----------



## copsnrobbers

Too Tall said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any halfway intelligent person knows Romney is lying and his math doesn't add up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they are called_ halfway_ intelligent.  The rest of us intelligent people know Romney presented the facts.
Click to expand...


The left believes there own lies. Fuckem.. Let them die a slow death while bullshitting themselves every hour of every day.


----------



## Liability

Lakhota said:


> Aw, Liebilly sounds edgy tonight...



Chief Shitting Bull can't even grasp that I am having fun exposing his glaring dishonesty, and mocking him for being a dishonest blind liberal hack piece of shit.


----------



## orBeMezaTtnoD

*If Obama won then explain this:*


----------



## Lakhota

Only the retard who photoshopped the picture can explain it.


----------



## copsnrobbers

Lakhota said:


> Only the retard who photoshopped the picture can explain it.



You silly son of a gun.. are you still at it?


----------



## beagle9

I said Obama was a slickster when he woooo'd the crowd the first time he was running, but I was never fooled by this guy, because I have seen his kind of shady, shallow slickster type character many times before. It's time this nation got a manager of this nation again, and not a bull crapper or slickster like we have currently in the managers/ceo/leadership office in which we have as a sitting President in this office/nation right now.

Mitt would score huge points by saying that he would promote christian prayer in schools again before lunch time (God is great and God is good, let us thank him for our food, and by his hands we all are fed, give us Lord our daily bread, amen), and promote english as our official national American language, and allow God back into his rightful place in this nation (never ashamed of him or his name), review all regulations and get the nation to review them with him, along with his administration, then call for a nationwide vote on each and everyone of them that affect us greatly in this nation (transparency). There is plenty of good that people are waiting to hear from these people who are running, but for some reason they don't want to say what is good or promote what the people feels is good, and sadly it is because of the judges and the lawyers who have power over them,  and not because of the people who are supposed to have power over them (i.e. they should work for we the people, and not the other way around).


----------



## Lakhota

Whoa, looks like someone better read the "family" rules...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Take a look at the non scientific poll
Romney kicked obama's ass.
FIRST DEBATE.... DID ROMNEY KICK OBAMA'S ASS? - Page 9


----------



## Lakhota

Why Romney Doesn't 'Preserve' Traditional Medicare | ThinkProgress


----------



## Lakhota

> By Friday morning, the counterargument that Obama had actually won on substance had taken root, with online sentiment now favoring the president:



More: Social media analysis: Who really won the debate? - NBC Politics


----------



## beagle9

Just as Chic-Fil-A had done, so should the canidates running for this nation should do, to give the people what they want or do long for as a majority once again in this nation, but for some reason they can't do that, and that is what the people need to figure out in this nation in which is ((WHY NOT?))).

Is it that they are seperated so badly from the nations citizens in which they are supposed to work for, that they can't truly represent them without some type of rebuke from special interest who hold power over them more so than the people of this nation do anymore ? Chic-Fil-A tapped right into what that nations citizens believe and agree upon as a majority, in which floored the special interest groups who never even saw it coming when it happened. Now that was spontaneous activity in which you would think that this administration would understand the definition of, instead of using false statements accusing the event in libya as being spontaneous. This administration is the most spinning administration ever, but it has to be, because it has nothing to produce that is credible except for spin, and the hope that the American people will just keep buying into it right on and right on.


----------



## RosieS

You actually trying to get rightwingers to grasp nuance? Really? Just look at all the nuanced and high-minded righwinger sentiment above.  Makes ya wanna barf.

Nice try, tho'.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## orBeMezaTtnoD

Lakhota said:


> Why Romney Doesn't 'Preserve' Traditional Medicare | ThinkProgress



Cracks me up how the left makes up strawmen by saying the right are always hiding things and obfuscating with their proposals while they fail to acknowledge Obamacare actually takes over 700 billion out of Medicare and it is actually law, their regulations (not proposals) are actually killing job growth, let alone all the broken promises they never comment on.


----------



## beagle9

RosieS said:


> You actually trying to get rightwingers to grasp nuance? Really? Just look at all the nuanced and high-minded righwinger sentiment above.  Makes ya wanna barf.
> 
> Nice try, tho'.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


Which is better, being high minded or low minded ? Nothing wrong with being high minded in a good way or having higher standards in life as a goal in a good way, but to constantly feel as a victim in life or staying low minded in life, gets one no where in life, yet Obama and his ilk thrive on this sort of constant victimhood game that is played for political reasons and power reasons in which benefit their high minded selves, yet at the expense of the downtrodden in life do they actually hold their power when hold it. Hec if there were no poor to exploit, then how would these people remain in power over them instead of being for them as it should be? The fact that a certain kind of poverty (spiritual poverty, and not nessesarily a lack of material poverty) in this nation has increased over time, and never seems to change much, tells me that it is all by design that it remains this way, and not by these people spending billions to try and get it right someday instead. 

This leads me also to the fact that it has been the most waistful situation ever, because it demands little to no accountability as these billions have been spent over the years on the sham/scam of a lifetime in this nation looking back now. I don't think anyone is fooled by either party when looking back at the past, so when will the party's change, instead of demanding always that the people change instead ?

The sell out of this nation has been a huge problem as well, so when will we get a hold on that situation also ? Setting up American corporations around the world for the exploitation of the worlds enslaved labor forces, is another attrocity that has now been revealed in the scheme of things, so who will try and fix this for the nation moving foward ? The American people need truthful answers, and not spin anylonger.


----------



## hazlnut

SniperFire said:


> Only pathetic assfuckers think Obama won.




So.... you?


----------



## GuyPinestra

RosieS said:


> You actually trying to get rightwingers to grasp nuance? Really? Just look at all the nuanced and high-minded righwinger sentiment above.  Makes ya wanna barf.
> 
> Nice try, tho'.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



As if anyone gives credibility to a self-professed 'hack whore'...


----------



## beagle9

hmmmm


----------



## Lakhota

Newt Gingrich: Romney Flip-Flopped On Tax Cuts | TPMDC


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lakhota said:


> Newt Gingrich: Romney Flip-Flopped On Tax Cuts | TPMDC



Romney EVOLVED.


----------



## beagle9

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newt Gingrich: Romney Flip-Flopped On Tax Cuts | TPMDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney EVOLVED.
Click to expand...

Good one.. Hey what is fit for the goose (Obama), should also be fit for the gander (Romney) right ?


----------



## Lakhota

Sooo, do you retarded peckerwoods mind Romney "evolving" to the left...?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lakhota said:


> Sooo, do you retarded peckerwoods mind Romney "evolving" to the left...?



FactCheck.org : Dubious Denver Debate Declarations


----------



## percysunshine

Some times, a B+ just does not cut the mustard.


----------



## Liability

RosieS said:


> You actually trying to get rightwingers to grasp nuance? Really? Just look at all the nuanced and high-minded righwinger sentiment above.  Makes ya wanna barf.
> 
> Nice try, tho'.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



A lib money twat like you thinking you have any basis to judge what is or is not within the grasp of any rightwinger is quite amusing.

Red Palm, you remain an abject assclown fail in every realm.

Meanwhile, your inability to grasp reality notwithstanding, The President got TOTALLY trounced in the first debate.

And _*everybody*_ *knows* it.  Even the always dishonest lib hack, Chief Shitting Bull.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Liability

Lakhota said:


>



Dorkhota thinks it's persuasive to quote lib shit rags or pundits as "evidence" that the incumbent "won" the 1st debate.


----------



## Lakhota

Yep, that's what I think.  I also watched every minute of the debate.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Liability

Lakhota said:


> Yep, that's what I think.  I also watched every minute of the debate.





Even the President knows he sucked dick in the first debate.

You're so delusional, the President laughs at idiots like you.


----------



## Listening

Liability said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what I think.  I also watched every minute of the debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the President knows he sucked dick in the first debate.
> 
> You're so delusional, the President laughs at idiots like you.
Click to expand...


I think his name has changed to La-sploda (and in explode).


----------



## Lakhota

Liability said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what I think.  I also watched every minute of the debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the President knows he sucked dick in the first debate.
> 
> You're so delusional, the President laughs at idiots like you.
Click to expand...


And you don't think Romney laughs at you NaziCons...?  Funny...


----------



## skookerasbil

Is this cover not brilliant???


----------



## Lakhota

skookerasbil said:


> Is this cover not brilliant???



Actually, considering all Romney did was deny, flip-flop and lie - there was no need for Obama to be on stage.


----------



## skookerasbil

Lakhota said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what I think.  I also watched every minute of the debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the President knows he sucked dick in the first debate.
> 
> You're so delusional, the President laughs at idiots like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you don't think Romney laughs at you NaziCons...?  Funny...
Click to expand...





s0n...........one of these days you need to see A Charlie Brown Halloween. There is a guy in it named Linus. He sits in a pumpkin patch all night s0n........and he waits for someone.


Go check it out........you are the Linus guy on this board.


----------



## skookerasbil

Lakhota said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this cover not brilliant???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, considering all Romney did was deny, flip-flop and lie - there was no need for Obama to be on stage.
Click to expand...











s0n........did you get rid of those disposable razors yet?


----------



## Listening




----------



## Lakhota

Romney has helped boost employment with fact checkers.  He keeps them busy...


----------



## American_Jihad

Lakhota said:


> Romney has helped boost employment with fact checkers.  He keeps them busy...






YOU






...​


----------



## Lakhota

It's unlikely that President Obama will be surprised by Romney again.

Obama obviously went into the debate expecting at least some reasonable level of integrity from his opponent - like defending his previously-stated positions.  Instead, Obama was faced with a denying, lying flip-flopper who changed colors quicker than a chameleon.  Romney is making a mad dash to the center.  It remains to be seen how many voters are dumb enough to buy it.


----------



## American_Jihad

Lakhota said:


> It's unlikely that President Obama will be surprised by Romney again.
> 
> Obama obviously went into the debate expecting at least some reasonable level of integrity from his opponent - like defending his previously-stated positions.  Instead, Obama was faced with a denying, lying flip-flopper who changed colors quicker than a chameleon.  Romney is making a mad dash to the center.  It remains to be seen how many voters are dumb enough to buy it.


----------



## Lakhota

Jihad has the mind of a child.


----------



## Ernie S.

You have the mind of a cockroach.

Sorry to all you cockroaches


----------



## American_Jihad

Saturday Night Live - Debate Cold Open - Video - NBC.com


----------



## Lakhota

Aw, some wisdom from little Pee-wee Ernie...


----------



## Lakhota

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPgfzknYd20&feature=player_embedded]Mitt Romney debates himself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## copsnrobbers

Romney's up in the poles now..


----------



## mudwhistle

Lakhota said:


> I thought Obama won the debate based on facts and likeability. Some MSNBC pundits say he was not aggressive enough, which I agree; however, Obama may have simply been giving Romney enough rope to hang himself with fact checkers.
> 
> Romney was psycho, much like a rabid pit bull, as he aggressively spewed his same old distortions and lies that have mostly been debunked by fact checkers.
> 
> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



......and the officiating could have been better.


----------



## Listening

This can't last....it's to fun !

Obama is tanking in the polls and La-sploda is pissing on the carpet (again).

It will swing back.  To many people need the government for it not to.

But I am really enjoying watching the media have s**t fit over Obama.

Chris Matthews has lost his mind !!!!


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> Aw, some wisdom from little Pee-wee Ernie...



Show me that you are worth my while and I'll consider giving some thought to an answer. In the mean time, you will get stepped on like the roach you are.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


> Aw, some wisdom from little Pee-wee Ernie...



And you seem fascinated by Peewee Herman. What's up with that? Seen any good movies lately?


----------



## Listening

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, some wisdom from little Pee-wee Ernie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me that you are worth my while and I'll consider giving some thought to an answer. In the mean time, you will get stepped on like the roach you are.
Click to expand...


You just insulted roaches.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## beagle9

re-do


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota




----------



## beagle9

American_Jihad said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unlikely that President Obama will be surprised by Romney again.
> 
> Obama obviously went into the debate expecting at least some reasonable level of integrity from his opponent - like defending his previously-stated positions.  Instead, Obama was faced with a denying, lying flip-flopper who changed colors quicker than a chameleon.  Romney is making a mad dash to the center.  It remains to be seen how many voters are dumb enough to buy it.
Click to expand...


Funny how quick they all threw Obama under the bus huh ? What goes around comes around I guess..

Man their loyalty was only skin deep wasn't it ? How about it Obama ? Are you awake to the fact that you have been used like a dirty rag by various venomous groups in order to further their many social and weird agenda's at your expense ? Then as soon as you got ripped into by Romney, they dropped you like a dirty rag, and began to stomp on you, thus revealing their own selfishness as found in it all. Might be time to find you some real friends in life don't cha think ?


----------



## Lakhota

> Romneys foreign-policy speech was a dramatic throwback to the glory days of the Cold War. Unfortunately, it was mostly nonsense. Christopher Dickey pokes holes in the candidates vision.



Romneys Living in a Fantasy Land


----------



## Oddball

Lakhota said:


>


Obidoodle is the third term for Chimpola...Vinnie Vitalis would be the fourth.

If you weren't such a Kool-Aid mainlining commie hack, you'd recognize that.


----------



## Lakhota

10 Things You Should Know About the Post-Debate Polls | Alternet


----------



## American_Jihad

beagle9 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unlikely that President Obama will be surprised by Romney again.
> 
> Obama obviously went into the debate expecting at least some reasonable level of integrity from his opponent - like defending his previously-stated positions.  Instead, Obama was faced with a denying, lying flip-flopper who changed colors quicker than a chameleon.  Romney is making a mad dash to the center.  It remains to be seen how many voters are dumb enough to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how quick they all threw Obama under the bus huh ? What goes around comes around I guess..
> 
> Man their loyalty was only skin deep wasn't it ? How about it Obama ? Are you awake to the fact that you have been used like a dirty rag by various venomous groups in order to further their many social and weird agenda's at your expense ? Then as soon as you got ripped into by Romney, they dropped you like a dirty rag, and began to stomp on you, thus revealing their own selfishness as found in it all. Might be time to find you some real friends in life don't cha think ?
Click to expand...


That's what the Progressive/left-wing/liberal/socialist/commie/c**ksuckers do...


----------



## Listening

Lakhota said:


> 10 Things You Should Know About the Post-Debate Polls | Alternet



Alternet......stopped reading after that.


----------



## Desperado

Just released:   Obama's Notes from the first debate


----------



## copsnrobbers

Obama and a crumbling administration. Thank God they've been exposed.


----------



## orBeMezaTtnoD

Lakhota said:


> The moderator, Jim Lehrer, was pathetic.



I thought Lehrer was pretty good in this remake

"Eye Of The Sparrow"!


----------



## beagle9

What's sad is that you can tell that some black people are worried or saddened beyond sadness now it seems, and this by the President having to defend himself as any President would have to when challenged by the new challenger for President, but why, why are they sad and/or worried like this ???? Why do they fear change from this president who has made history in America as the first black President in America, yet he is still just a man with a "character" just like any other man who was or is to come as the President in America, in which has to have character within him just as well as any other in which to be judged by and/or upon by their character ? A President gets challenged every four years based upon his record, now did he do a great job or not  ?? Do they who worry now, have some sort of thoughts that they are still being abused widely by the white man, and that this president was going to fix all that for them once and for all ? 

The only way to fix America for Americans, is to be fair to all Americans as Americans, and finally get away from this all white men are evil type of thinking, in which seems to have bubbled up in all of this among some who think in this sort of way, especially by those who still think they can never be free in this nation while a white man is in charge at various points and times in this nation. What did they think, that a white man would never be in charge again in this nation after Barack Obama ? Do they think that a black man will never be in charge again in this nation after Barack Obama ? If so, then they need help with this sort of thinking, because we should not be going backwards in society, we should be going forwards in society. The blacks have been educated greatly now in this nation (no excuses), and there is no need for them to think that they have to fear anything after all that they have accomplished in this nation, so hold your head up high American blackman and black woman, and vote based upon what you feel is in your heart that is best for your future as an American, and not based upon your skin color to somehow need to be held up instead of your character in America, as you are an American and be proud of it. I as an American do love you my American black brothers and sisters who are just as American as I am, as we are all a great big family here, and we want you to always know this. Remember Character always, because that is what this nation is all about, and should be all about from here on out.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Listening




----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


>


This picture of a guy that you are making fun of, probably knows how to sustain himself in life better than any government dependent or even better than any inner city folk do that number in the millions now, in which has been made dependent on government, yet he is made fun of because of his looks ? wow....

This is the hypocrysy of the left, where as they cannot produce hardly anyone that actually knows how to sustain themselves without a crutch in life or rather they have surrounded themselves by surface security in their lives in which ends up being hardly any security at all in the end, where as if the slightest fail happens to them, then they have to look hard to the government to bail them out or rescue them from their own weaknesses in life. Now the government loves to exploit this weakness and capitalize on it now, but the left are to dum to realize what is going on, but they worship that which can keep them in free stuff, yet with other peoples money it is all being done, and they will do this just as long as their numbers stay big enough to keep voting the left into office, yet again at the expense of other peoples money it is all being done.

What a mess this nation has allowed now for all of this to become, but it can be reversed engineered if we just get the ball rolling in the other direction, and this for all Americans again.


----------



## Bigfoot

Excellent post beagle9!


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## koshergrl

"Typically&#8230;the change in the polls after the first debate is smaller than the change in the polls after all the debates. That might imply that Romney&#8217;s lead will grow rather than shrink."

Ruh roh. Maybe Obama didn't win after all.

Political Animal - Separating the Debate Wheat From the Debate Chaff


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota




----------



## koshergrl

"The Obama campaign's resurrection of "liar" as a political tool is odious because it has such a repellent pedigree. It dates to the sleazy world of fascist and totalitarian propaganda in the 1930s. It was part of the milieu of stooges, show trials and dupes. These were people willing to say anything to defeat their opposition. Denouncing people as liars was at the center of it. The idea was never to elevate political debate but to debauch it.
"The purpose of calling someone a liar then was not merely to refute their ideas or arguments. It was to nullify them, to eliminate them from participation in politics. That's what is so unsettling about a David Axelrod or David Plouffe following accusations of dishonesty and lies with "whether that person should sit in the Oval Office." And that is followed by President Obama himself feeding the new line in stump speeches without himself ever using the L-word." 

Henninger: Obama and the L-Word - WSJ.com


----------



## koshergrl

"
No one has worked harder to revive this low-rent tactic than New York Times columnist Paul Krugman. To my knowledge, Mr. Krugman is the only columnist writing for a major publication in U.S. journalism who has so routinely and repetitively accused people of being liars. 
It began with the charge that Bush lied about WMD and became almost banal in its repetition after that. In a September 2008 piece on the GOP convention, "Blizzard of Lies," the New York Times' heir to Reston, Wicker, Krock and Safire blew the floodgates: "they're all out-and-out lies"; "the blizzard of lies"; "a grotesque lie" and "the McCain campaign's lies." The Obama campaign is saying "Romney lied," because Paul Krugman made it the coin of their realm. 
The L-word's strength is directly proportional to the rarity and appropriateness of its use. Today in our politics it is as skuzzily routine as the F-bomb has become among 15-year-old girls on the New York City subways. This is not progress."

Henninger: Obama and the L-Word - WSJ.com


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## koshergrl

Are you just going to keep posting cartoons?


----------



## Avatar4321

koshergrl said:


> Are you just going to keep posting cartoons?



Has he ever posted anything else?


----------



## SuMar

koshergrl said:


> Are you just going to keep posting cartoons?





Seeing as he can't post anything credible..


----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


>


Why are liberals working so hard to keep republicans from getting their message out to all legit voters, and/or their promotion for legality to win the day within voting, instead of the left courting or hoping for fraud to help win the day instead ?


----------



## orBeMezaTtnoD

Avatar4321 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just going to keep posting cartoons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has he ever posted anything else?
Click to expand...


He's just howling at the moon - appropriate avatar for a cartoon cur dog .


----------



## Bigfoot

koshergrl said:


> Are you just going to keep posting cartoons?



That's all Chief Squat and Drop It has left after Obama's dismal performance.


----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


>


One word FOR YOU ((BENGAZI))


----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


>


Isn't that what someone said about the Affordable Health Care Law before it was shoved down everyone's throat by Obama and company, "just vote on it, and then we can all see what it has for us that is hidden inside afterwards" ? Hypocrisy once again maybe ?

Hmm who was it that said this, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid and the crew ?


----------



## orBeMezaTtnoD

Bigfoot said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just going to keep posting cartoons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all Chief Squat and Drop It has left after Obama's dismal performance.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


>


The race card again eh?


----------



## percysunshine

well maybe.


----------



## Listening

Bigfoot said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just going to keep posting cartoons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all Chief Squat and Drop It has left after Obama's dismal performance.
Click to expand...


Let's see what happens this week.

I wonder if anything would be much different if we did not allow any general campaigning until July 1st.


----------



## decker

Listening said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just going to keep posting cartoons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all Chief Squat and Drop It has left after Obama's dismal performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens this week.
> 
> I wonder if anything would be much different if we did not allow any general campaigning until July 1st.
Click to expand...

american election be always go on two long. their about two years long whether back here in uk their about only five weeks.


----------



## mudwhistle

Hey......this thread is still around?

Well Obama really won the debate. That much is clear.


----------



## decker

mudwhistle said:


> Hey......this thread is still around?
> 
> Well Obama really won the debate. That much is clear.


the debate changed everything and romney been the front runner ever since. Hard to see how obama can win from here. I got to admit it take a lot for romney not to win now.


----------



## mudwhistle

decker said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey......this thread is still around?
> 
> Well Obama really won the debate. That much is clear.
> 
> 
> 
> the debate changed everything and romney been the front runner ever since. Hard to see how obama can win from here. I got to admit it take a lot for romney not to win now.
Click to expand...


Maybe Obama can organize a million Muppet march, or do the Gangnum Style dance.


----------



## decker

mudwhistle said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey......this thread is still around?
> 
> Well Obama really won the debate. That much is clear.
> 
> 
> 
> the debate changed everything and romney been the front runner ever since. Hard to see how obama can win from here. I got to admit it take a lot for romney not to win now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe Obama can organize a million Muppet march, or do the Gangnum Style dance.
Click to expand...

doubt he do anything like that. In the end if obama loses then i am sure he will wish mitt romney best of luck and ensure a smooth translation for the president elect.


----------



## mudwhistle

decker said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> the debate changed everything and romney been the front runner ever since. Hard to see how obama can win from here. I got to admit it take a lot for romney not to win now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Obama can organize a million Muppet march, or do the Gangnum Style dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doubt he do anything like that. In the end if obama loses then i am sure he will wish mitt romney best of luck and ensure a smooth translation for the president elect.
Click to expand...


I guess you didn't notice my sarcasm. 


Oh, somebody is trying to organize a million Muppet march though. http://ca.reuters.com/article/enter...edType=RSS&feedName=entertainmentNews&rpc=603


----------



## MeBelle

mudwhistle said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Obama can organize a million Muppet march, or do the Gangnum Style dance.
> 
> 
> 
> doubt he do anything like that. In the end if obama loses then i am sure he will wish mitt romney best of luck and ensure a smooth translation for the president elect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't notice my sarcasm.
> 
> 
> Oh, somebody is trying to organize a million Muppet march though. Million Muppet March planned to defend U.S. backing for PBS | Entertainment | Reuters
Click to expand...


decker claims to be a brit. That should tell you a lot


----------



## decker

MeBelle60 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> doubt he do anything like that. In the end if obama loses then i am sure he will wish mitt romney best of luck and ensure a smooth translation for the president elect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't notice my sarcasm.
> 
> 
> Oh, somebody is trying to organize a million Muppet march though. Million Muppet March planned to defend U.S. backing for PBS | Entertainment | Reuters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> decker claims to be a brit. That should tell you a lot
Click to expand...

I don,t what i did to you to get that sort of response from you. I am english in fact and londerner at that. always have been

i always try to be fair on here but some people want to attack for sake sake. Never understand why .


----------



## decker

mudwhistle said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Obama can organize a million Muppet march, or do the Gangnum Style dance.
> 
> 
> 
> doubt he do anything like that. In the end if obama loses then i am sure he will wish mitt romney best of luck and ensure a smooth translation for the president elect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't notice my sarcasm.
> 
> 
> Oh, somebody is trying to organize a million Muppet march though. Million Muppet March planned to defend U.S. backing for PBS | Entertainment | Reuters
Click to expand...

sorry was bit slow on that. I can not their believe their is going to be a muppert march.  All very silly indeed really.


----------



## Listening

York: GOP hopes soar as Romney rolls in Ohio | WashingtonExaminer.com

Romney rolling it in Ohio.

Gonna be close.


----------



## decker

Listening said:


> York: GOP hopes soar as Romney rolls in Ohio | WashingtonExaminer.com
> 
> Romney rolling it in Ohio.
> 
> Gonna be close.


if romney wins ohio the whole thing is over in my view.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota




----------

